# Age of Worms - Character Spot



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I have been looking around at a few things. Did anyone know there is an Age of Worms wiki, LOL soon they will have wiki'ed everything in the universe.

Also I found a cool free pdf called Age of Worms Overload, extras they couldn"t fit into the mags. And I found a guy who was starting a game and I copy pasted his info on Diamond Lake for all of you. And I fond a map. Just so you can have some names and such for backgrounds. Since I should be in bed and getting ready for work I will make this short.

Going to repost the character gene rules here, and the next few posts are for NPC's and Places. 

Two things I need from all of you.

1- Please use the character sheet below: I know it's big, I know it's a hassel. But it is easy to check things and then mark off which areas I have finished. Anyone want to help check charaters please feel free.

2- Please post (and I would guess rather quickly) twice in this thread. The first post you should just quote this post and get rid of all the extra stuff but keep the character sheet. The second and I hope right next to the first will be for advancement, HP rolls, notes and other things. This is a 1st - 20th lvl adventure so it should keep us busy the next 8-10 years. 

*Character Gene:*
*Ability Scores:* 25 pt buy as this will be an adventure of Epic proportions.
*Race:* Core only
*Class:* Core and APG only
*Skills and Feats:* Normal rules - Core and APG only
*HP:* Max at every level.
*Traits:* Pick two from APG only
*Buy Equipment: *Roll for starting money (ok I couldn't resist throwing one curve ball.)
*Details: *Normal

Will use all rules from Core and APG including new favored class options and alternate class features, etc. I will be using Hero Points so each character starts out with one.

Dieties will be from the 3.5 PHB and with some help I will convert them to fit Pathfinder rules where needed. (hmm a spot for this then)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Characters Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:
Class:
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment:
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:
DEX:
CON:
INT:
WIS:
CHA:[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d?? + 0] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 00 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl -
3rd lvl -

Traits:
a)
b)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points:
Max Ranks:
ACP:

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Fly +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried:
Maximum weight possible: [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Apperance: 
Deamenaor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background].... [/sblock] [/sblock]

*LINKS:*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Deities*


```
[U][B]Deity               AL  Domains                                    Favored Weapon[/B][/U]
Heironeous          LG  Good,Law,War,Liberation,Nobility           longsword
Moradin             LG  Earth,Good,Law,Protection,Artifice         warhammer
Yondalla            LG  Good,Law,Protection,Community,Weather      short sword
Ehlonna             NG  Animal,Good,Plant,Sun,Community            longbow
 
Garl Glittergold    NG  Good,Protection,Trickery,Charm,Liberation  sword cane
Corellon Larethian  CG  Chaos,Good,Protection,War,Nobility         curved blade
Kord                CG  Chaos,Good,Luck,Strength,Glory             greatsword
Pelor               NG  Good,Healing,Sun,Glory,Repose              battle 
                                                                    aspergillum
 
Wee Jas             LN  Death,Law,Magic,Repose,Rune                light mace
St. Cuthbert        LN  Destruction,Law,Protection,Strength,Glory  heavy mace
Boccob              N   Knowledge,Magic,Trickery,Artifice,Rune     quarterstaff
Fharlanghn          N   Luck,Protection,Travel,Charm,Liberation    sling staff
Obad-Hai            N   Air,Animal,Earth,Fire,Plant,Water,Weather  club
Olidammara          CN  Chaos,Luck,Trickery,Darkness,Charm         starknife
Hextor              LE  Destruction,Evil,Law,War,Nobility          flail
Nerull              NE  Death,Evil,Trickery,Destruction,Rune       scythe
Vecna               NE  Evil,Knowledge,Magic,Darkness,Artifice     dagger
Erythnul            CE  Chaos,Evil,Trickery,Destruction,Madness    morningstar
Gruumsh             CE  Chaos,Evil,Strength,War,Nobility           great axe
```
 

[sblock=Note] In greyhawk there are alot of other deities in the world these represent only the most common you may worship another, all you need do is let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Locations*

[sblock=Diamond Lake]
The lively mountain village of Diamond Lake is a muddy smudge on the map of thehills east (3 days by horseback) of the fabulous Free City to which it is subject. Most of Diamond Lake’s inhabitants are miners and laborers; serious folk who spend most of their lives toiling below ground. When not working, the miners celebrate along the Vein, a seedy road lined with alehouses and brothels. Overall, the village is a sooty, sullen place prone to unpleasant bursts of violence and passion. But Diamond Lake holds plenty of opportunities for adventure, for the uplands on the lakeside opposite the village are rife with ancient tombs that for centuries have named them the Cairn Hills.

Diamond Lake (small town)
• Population: 1000
• Alignment: N
• Limit: 1000 gp
• Assets: 40,000 gp
• Isolated (96% humans, 2% halflings, 1% gnomes, and 1% other races)
• Authority Figures: Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff, Sheriff Cubbin, Garrison Commander Tolliver Trask.
• Mine Managers: Balabar Smenk, Chaum Gansworth, Ellival Moonmeadow, Gelch Tilgast, Luzane Parrin, Ragnolin Dourstone.

*Nearby Locations:*

Blackwall Keep: Blackwall Keep is a small, stockade fortification with a single tower hosting some 40 militiamen. Patrols going through the Mistmarsh often assemble here. Though this keep technically is not located in the Cairn Hills, it is under the command of the Commander of the Cairn Hills. The road to Blackwall Keep is not particularly safe. Bandits and hostile humanoids are the primary threats.

The Bronzewood Lodge: The ring of crumbling menhirs on the bluff overlooking Diamond Lake is a remnant of the Old Faith, the Flannae druidic culture that once inhabited the region. They too came to the hills for the ancient cairns, seeing them as monuments to great ancestors of the invisible past. Although Suel and Oeridians displaced the native druids during great migrations over a thousand years ago, pockets of indigenous architecture and culture remain. Foremost among these near forgotten practices is the veneration of Obad-Hai, the Shalm, the brooding patron of wilderness and natural order.

The Cairn Hills: A few hundred years ago, intrepid explorers discovered a fantastic cache of priceless artifacts entombed in one of the hundreds of ancient burial complexes hewn into the crags surrounding the city of Greyhawk. The trove attracted legions of treasure-seekers to the Free City (then a mere trading post), and unbelievable wealth plundered from the tombs. The wealthiest explorers became the city’s first nobility, and Greyhawk quickly became associated with easy wealth and fabulous archeological artifacts from long-dead civilizations that appeared to predate the emergence of gnomes and dwarves in the region. But the wealth didn’t always come easy, as many of the forlorn tombs provided deadly surprises in the form of bound demon guardians, relentless constructs, and ingenious magical wards and traps. The hilly lands surrounding the city became known as the Cairn Hills, and the hunt for lost treasure became an important part of the region’s cultural heritage. But the treasure didn’t last forever. Eventually, the cairns dried out, and unplundered tombs became more and more difficult to locate.

The Twilight Monastery: About two hours north of Diamond Lake, a towering crag called the Griffon’s Roost casts a dark shadow over the muddy road to Elmshire. From a perch hundreds of feet above looms the cat-infested Twilight Monastery, a three-towered monument to Baklunish monks out of the distant west. Two score monks honoring the goddess Xan Yae dwell with the monastery, dedicating themselves to a litany of exercises meant to perfect the body and spirit. The secretive monks hold dusk as the holiest of hours, and sonorous chants emit from the Twilight Monastery’s central courtyard when the night sky appears in the heavens.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

*LOOT:

*[sblock=Whispering Cairn]stashed gear:
2 flasks Acid
2 flasks Alchemist's fire - *used*
 10 flasks of oil 
hooded lantern
2 flint and steel
8 torches
2 hemp ropes 50'
rations 10 days
climber's kit         

Statue room:
silver ring = unappraised

Hive room:
potions: cure light wounds (d8+1) x3
20sp
10gp
_pearl of power_ (lvl 1)

drowned body
short sword - magical _unidentified_[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 17, 2010)

[sblock=Karissa the river witch]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-orc
Class: Wizard (water elementalist)
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Orc, Abyssal, Draconic, Goblin, Giant, Gnoll, Aquan
Deity: Obad Hai[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14
DEX: 14
CON: 12
INT: 20 (+2 racial)
WIS: 10
CHA: 7[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 8 = [1d6 + 1] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 12 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Wizard)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (WIS)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: 0/-
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Greataxe(melee): +3 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 1d12+3(STR), CRIT x3
Dagger(melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 0 (misc)/ DMG = 1d4+3 (+2 STR, +1 Trait), CRIT 19-20x2
 Dagger(thrown): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)/ DMG = 1d4+3 (+2 STR, +1 Trait), CRIT 19-20x2/range increment 10'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Ability adjustments: +2 INT
Medium size
Speed: 30'
Darkvision: 60'
Intimidating: +2 to intimidate
Orc blood: Counts as both human and orc for effects related to race.
Orc ferocity: When caught below 0 HP but not killed, counts as disabled for one round. 1/day
Weapon familiarity: Proficient with falchion and greataxe.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bonded object (greataxe): Cast any spell from spell book without using a spell slot or having it prepared. 1/day
Water supremacy: +2 to swim, can hold breath for 48 rounds before starting to drown.
Cold blast: All within 5' take 1d6 cold damage and is staggered. DC 15 reflex to take half damage and avoid stagger. 8/day

Spells known:
Lvl 0 (DC: 15):
All

Lvl 1 (DC: 16):
Mage armor
Hydraulic push
Touch of the sea
Magic missile
Magic weapon
Endure elements
Protection from evil
Sleep

Spells per day:
Lvl 0: 3
Lvl 1: 4 (1 + 2 (bonus) +1 (specialist))[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Proficiencies: Club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, quarterstaff, falchion & greataxe. No armor or shields.

Feats:
Scribe scroll
Arcane strike

Traits:
Poverty stricken: +1 to survival, survival is class skill.
River rat: +1 to swim, swim is class skill. +1 damage with daggers.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 7
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: 0

Skills:
Linguistics +9 (1 rank, +5 int, +3CS)
Know: Arcana + 9 (1 rank, +5 INT, +3 CS)
Know: Local + 9 (1 rank, +5 INT, +3 CS)
Know: Nature +9 (1 rank, +5 INT, +3 CS)
Spellcraft +9 (1 rank, +5 INT, +3CS)
Survival +5 (1 rank, +0 WIS, +3 CS, +1 trait)
Swim +9 (1 rank, +2 STR, +3 CS, +1 trait, +2 class feature)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Peasants outfit                -     0lb
Cataract (Greataxe)            -    12lb
Dagger                        2gp    1lb
Hemp rope                     1gp   10lb
Spellbook                      -     3lb
Component pouch               5gp    2lb
Scroll case                   1gp  0.5lb
   Protection From evil      25gp     -
   3x blank parchment         6sp     -
Vial of ink                   8gp     -
Inkpen                        1sp     -
Flint & steel                 1gp     -
Wooden symbol of Obad-Hai     1gp     -     

Treasure: 0 pp, 25 gp, 3 sp, 0 cp
```
Maximum weight possible: Light 58lb., medium 116lb., heavy 175lb.
Weight carried: 28.5lb (light load)[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 19
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 181lb.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Yellowish

Apperance: Karissa looks close to human, with certain tell tale signs of her orcish heritage. She has yellowish skin, slightly pointed ears and tusks protruding out of the corners of her mouth. She wears simple clothing like loose robes and sandals, and likes to show off her myriads of scars and tattoos. In addition to her spellbook, component pouch and scroll case, she carries a huge axe on her back.

Demeanor: Despite being schooled in arcane magic, Karissa retains much of her orcish  heritage. She knows much, but talks little, and often behaves brutish by  civilized standards. She rarely acts irrationally, but is quick to anger.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Karissas mother was a prostitute from Diamond Lake, with two other children from separate fathers. The family had little money, and from they were very little the children were set to work to help feed the family. Karissa liked to go into the wild to gather food, hunt for birds and fish in the great lake. She had to endure much mockery from other children, and often got home with bruises and black eyes. She had no friends except for her siblings, and liked to spend her free time alone in the woods, or swimming in the polluted water of the lake.

Her big sister begged on the streets, and was robbed and killed when Karissa was 7. Her brother got accepted as a blacksmiths apprentice when she was 9, leaving Karissa the only child left. When she was 11, her mother sent her to the Free City to try and become a wizards apprentice. Her potential mentor was an old eccentric mage named Chanderlan, and despite missing both legs and an eye he saw past her race, social standing and hopeless upbringing. She got accepted and spent several years learning and tending to the broken old mans needs. The rare times she got an afternoon off, she still liked to go out of the city to enjoy the peace of the wilderness.

At the age of eighteen, Karissa had finished her apprenticeship, and Chanderlan let her out in the world and found himself a new apprentice. She traveled back to Diamond Lake to reconnect with her family. Her brother had become a full fledged blacksmith, and had moved with his new wife and his mother into a nice neighborhood. She was glad that all was well but uninterrested in joining their idyllic little life, and traveled up in the mountains by herself. Finding kindred spirits at the Bronzewood Lodge, Karissa settled in the area to start a life closer to nature.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 17, 2010)

*Karissas tracking post*

[sblock=FC bonus]Lvl 1: +1 HP[/sblock]
[sblock=magic]*Prepared spells:*
Lvl 0:
Detect magic
Read magic
Disrupt undead

Lvl 1:
Hydraulic push
Magic missile
Mage armor
Magic weapon

*Scrolls:
*Protection from evil[/sblock]
[sblock=gear & treasure]No valuables.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 17, 2010)

*Karolus Hankel - Human Fighter*

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Karolus Hankel]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:Human
Class:Fightrer
Level: 1
Hero Points:1
Alignment:NG
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:18
DEX:14
CON:16
INT:10
WIS:10
CHA:10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 14 = [1d10 + 3] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 18 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) +1 (Dodge), 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) +1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Fighter)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB) (PCGen said 18, but I can't see why!)
Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]



[sblock=Equiptment]

Equipment                    Cost  Weight
  Crowbar                       2        5
  Flint & Steel                  1        0
  Greatclub                      5       8
  Greatsword                   50      8
  Crossbow                      50      8
  Bolts x 30                      3       3
  Rations  x10                   5      10
  Torch x5                       .05      5
  Scale Mail                     50      30
  Cold Weather cloths        -       7
  backpack                       2        2
  waterskin                      1        4
  signal whistle                 0.8     -
  bedroll                          0.1     5
  manacles                       15      2

Total weight carried: 90
Maximum weight possible: Light 100, Medium 200, Heavy 300
[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]

Greatsword(melee): +6 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2 (Default weapon)
Greatclub(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) / DMG = 1d10+6(S), CRIT 20x2 (backup weapon)
Heavy Crossbow(ranged): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) / DMG = 1d10, CRIT 19-20x2, Range: 120' (backup weapon)
Greatsword(PA): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (feat) - 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+9(S), CRIT 19-20x2 (Default weapon)
Greatclub(PA): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) - 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d10+9(S), CRIT 20x2 (backup weapon)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to one Ability (Chose STR)
Bonus Feat at 1st
Bonus skill rank per level
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Fighter weapon and armour proficiency
Bonus feat at every even level

...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Dodge
Power Attack
Weapon Focus - Great Sword

...[/sblock]

[sblock=Traits]
Anatomist: +1 to crit confirmations
Armour Expert: -1 to armour penalties
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 3
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -3
Skills:


Skill List:
Acrobatics -1= +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise 0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Fly -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Handle Animal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Survival +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]


[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:M
Gender:M
Age:20
Height:77'
Weight:270lbs
Hair Color:Red
Eye Color:Green
Skin Color:Fair
Apperance: Big, strong, happy.
Demeanor:Cheerful, Overeager[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]

The Hankels have served in the town watch for generations, back to the founding of Diamond lake, some family legends say. Certainly Karolus' father and both his grand fathers were watchmen, serving with distinction. Karolus too went into the watch, but he found his attention span was too short for guard duty; his mouth was too smart to fit into the militia units that defended the town from the outside; and he just wasn't smart or intuitive enough to cut it as a detective. 

He failed so spectacularly that his family was almost as relieved as disappointed by his failure to progress in the various branches of the guard. Taking his weapon skill (one aspect of guard life that truly resonated with him) he set up as a sword tutor, teaching various noble boys and one very determined wizardess how to wield their weapons.

Tiring of the foppish students, he closed his "school" - in reality a clearing near the outskirts of town and took to adventuring. 

 [/sblock] [/sblock]

double roll because enworld is responding badly  - I'll take first, lower value 110 gp, correction from HM, 240 was first roll! Riches for me!


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 17, 2010)

*Karolus Hankel - Human Fighter - Tracking*

[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 HP [/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure and Equiptment]
Current wealth-
GP:60
SP:30
CP:5
PP:
Gems:

+ 240gp : Starting
- 176.95gp : Spent 
----------------------
63.05   gp



 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2010)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Julian "Jules" Drostra]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:Human
Class:Rogue
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: CN
Languages: Common, Elvish, Orc
Deity:Gold[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:14
DEX:18
CON:12
INT:14
WIS:8
CHA:14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8 + 1] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 19 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 1 (feat) + 4 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 1 (shield)
INIT: +6 = +4 (DEX) + 2 (trait)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
Reflex: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (stat)
Will: -1 = +0 (base) - 1 (stat)
Speed: 30 ft. 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Rapier(melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d6+2(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Rapier(TWF): +0 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) - 2 (TWF)/ DMG = 1d6+2(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Shortsword(TWF): +0 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) - 2 (TWF)/ DMG = 1d6+1(P/S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(Ranged): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 19-20x2
Light Crossbow: +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2, Range 80'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Favored Class: Rogue
+2 to One Ability Score (DEX): Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).

Background Traits: Reactionary (+2 Init) & Bully (+1 Intimidate & it's always a class skill)
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Sneak Attack: +1d6
Trapfinding: +1 to Perception to find traps and Disable Device
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Two-Weapon Fighting - Human Bonus
Two-Weapon Defense - 1st

Prof with all simple weapons - Rogue
Prof with hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short sword - Rogue
Armor Prof(light) - Rogue
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks:11
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -2
Skills:
Acrobatics: +6
Bluff: +6
Climb: +4
Diplomacy: +6
Disable Device: +7
Intimidate: +7
Perception: +3 (+4 vs. Traps)
Sense Motive: +3
Sleight of Hand: +6
Stealth: +6
UMD: +6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Rapier                          20      2
Shortsword                   10      2
Dagger (3)                     6      3
Light Crossbow              35      4
10 bolts                         1      1
Chain Shirt                   100     25
Explorer's Outfit              0       0
Flask                            3cp    1.5
Flint & Steel                  1        -
Belt Pouch                    1        0.5
Trail Rations (5)             5     1
Sunrod                          2       1
Thieves Tool                 30       1
Waterskin                      1       4
Silk Rope                      10       5
```
Treasure: 4gp, 4sp, 7cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 55 lbs
Maximum weight possible:175 [/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 28
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 160 lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: White
Appearance: (see below image)
Demeanor: Sour, bully, bitter at his situation of being stuck in Diamond Lake.  [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Julian "Jules" Drostra was born in Diamond Lake, his father one of the many miners in town, a hopeless drunk who squandered his meager earnings at one distraction or another, his most common stop was The Feral Dog. It was here that his father, Jarred, escaped their squalid existence. During one of the monthly dog fights, his father was far too inebriated and ended up in the dog pits. The man didn't stand a chance, and the mutts tore him to pieces. His fathers remains laying in a festering garbage pit behind the bar although Julian never knew what happened to him, just that he didn't return home one night. He was only 11 at the time, but was tall even then, however, he was also quite lanky, much like he is today. Julian turned his anger about his father's death outwards, blaming the woes his family suffered, including his mother turning to the church of St. Cuthbert and their self-flagellation, on others. He quickly grew a reputation as a bully, his beatings on other children made him feared by the young adolescents of the town. His quick hands, sharp mind, and ruthlessness made him a prime pick for Balabar Smenk when the man rolled into town 10 years ago and was looking to make a name for himself. Someone needed to be his eyes and ears around town, and with little options besides "the pits" (as Jules called the mines) he signed the deal with that devil. Julian barely escaped that relationship with his life, and only after years of indenture to the man. However, its said that Balabar doesn't forget those who crossed him and after a few run-ins with the half-orc Kullen, Julian has realized that his time is likely running out. Now he has squandered his own earnings at the very place that consumed his father and routinely can be found at least partially intoxicated in The Feral Dog, waiting for the end to come... [/sblock] [/sblock]

[sblock=Image]





[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2010)

*Tracking*

[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 HP [/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]
Current wealth-
GP:2
SP:4
CP:7
PP:
Gems:

Starting Gold = 220gp
Spent = 221.5gp

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

*Character Sheet:*


[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (Obad-Hai)
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: TN
Languages: common, elven
Deity: Obad-Hai[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 16 +3 (05pts) (includes racial bonus)
DEX: 14 +2 (05pts)
CON: 12 +1 (02pts)
INT: 13 +1 (03pts)
WIS: 15 +2 (07pts)
CHA: 13 +1 (03pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d8+1=9] +3 [feat] + 1 [fav class]
AC: 20 = 10 + 2 (Dex) + 2 (shield) + 6 (armor)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 18 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 6 (armor)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (cleric)
CMB: +3 = +3 (STR) +0 (size) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = +3 (Str) + 2 (Dex) +0 (BAB) + 10
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (Con) 
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (Dex) 
Will: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [Wis] 
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Weapon(morningstar): +3 = +0(BAB) +3 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8+3 p or b 20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +2 = +0(BAB) +2 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability    score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
 Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.
In addition, when they acquire an animal companion, bonded mount,    cohort, or familiar, that creature gains a +2 bonus to one ability score    of the character’s choice.
Heart of the Wilderness: Humans raised in the wild learn the hard way  that only the strong survive. They gain a bonus equal to half their  character level on Survival checks. They also gain a +5 bonus on  Constitution checks to stabilize when dying and add half their character  level to their Constitution score when determining the negative hit  point total necessary to kill them.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high    Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret    languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Aura - none
Spells
Orisons
Channel Energy (Positive) 1d6+3
Domains (Growth, Fur)
Enlarge(Su): As a swift action can enlarge yourself as if target of an enlarge person spell. 5 times/day
 Preadtor's Grace(Su): As a swift action can grant yourself a +10' bonus  to movement and low-light vision. Increases by 5' for every 5 cleric  lvls you possess. 5 times/day[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Toughness (Level 1)
Prof. with all simple weapons (cleric)
Light & medium armor proficiency (cleric)
Shield Proficiency (cleric)[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Desperate Concentration = +2 on Concentration checks
Armor Expert = Reduce armor penalty by 1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 3 = (2 class) +1 (Int)
Max Skill 1
ACP -5

```
[FONT=Courier New]Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Acrobatics              3      0       0       2     -5    [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Appraise                1      0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Bluff                   1      0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Climb                  -2      0       0       3     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Craft (       )         1      0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Diplomacy               1      0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Disable Device                 0       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Disguise                       0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Escape Artist          -3      0       0       2     -5[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Fly                            0       0       2     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Handle Animal                  0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Heal                    2      0       3       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Intimidate              1      0       0       1      0 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Arcana)             0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Nature)      5      1       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Religion)    5      1       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Linguistics                    0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Perception              2      0       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Perform (       )       1      0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Profession                     0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Ride                   -3      0       0       2     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Sense Motive            4      0       3       2      0   +2 (R) [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Slight of Hand                 0       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Spellcraft              5      1       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Stealth                -3      0       0       2     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Survival                3      0       0       2      0   +1 (R)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Swim                   -2      0       0       3     -5[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Use Magic Device               0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  
  [FONT=Courier New]     * Situational Bonus not included in Total[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


```
(starting 150gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                            8
Morningstar                      8                            6
Crossbow, light                 35                            4
Bolts, crossbow (20)             2                            2
Dagger                           2                            1
Shield, heavy wooden             7                           10
Scale Mail                      50                           30
Holy Symbol, Wooden              1                            0
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin (2)                  2                            8
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Spell Component Pouch            5                            2
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Sunrods (4)                    8                            4
- Small Mirror                  10                            0.5
133,12

Total Weight: 96 lbs      Money: 4gp 8sp 8cp


                    [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         76    153    230   460   1,150
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male*
Age: *25
Height: 5 ft. 9 in.
Weight: 175 lb.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: light tan
Appearance: rugged, handsome
Demeanor: down to earth, cautious
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Dorian was found under one of Obad-Hai's sacred trees near the  Bronzewood Lodge as a newborn. A female half-elf ranger adopted him as  her own and taught him the way of nature and the land.
Rebellious a any youth he rebelled to the notion of the inherent badness  of civilization, and started to visit Diamond Lake and started to wear  metal armor to even more contrast from the druids living around the  lodge. The town itself wasn't as bad as he was told, but there still  were signs of corruption and men who exploit nature for their own gain,  but also people who worked hard on their land and showed respect for  their animals.
In a dream the Old Shalm himself appeared to Dorian and gave him the  mission to act as an intermediate between the civilization despising  druids and the farmers.
After his mothers death he started to live in Diamond Lake itself,  hoping to bring a peace between human greed and nature's bounty.
Big and strong, he goes by the nickname 'Little Oak'.

 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

*Character Tracking*

[sblock=FC bonus]Lvl 1: +1 HP
[/sblock]
[sblock=magic]
*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]
[sblock=gear & treasure]
starting gold roll:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5353093-post39.html

pp - 0
gp - 4
sp - 8
cp - 8
No other valuables

Weight carried: 88 (96) lb (medium load)[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 18, 2010)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Adalwulf of Blackford] 
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Full name: The Right Honorable Adalwulf, Baronet Blackford, Inquisitor Minoris of the Holy Church of Saint Cuthbert the Defender
Class: Inquisitor (St. Cuthbert)
Level: 1
Favoured Class: Inquisitor
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: LN
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Deity: St. Cuthbert[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 +2
DEX: 14 +2 
CON: 14 +2
INT: 12 +1 
WIS: 16 +3 (Racial Bonus)
CHA: 13 +1 [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = 8 [Inquisitor1] + 2 [CON] + 3 [feat]
AC: 21 = 10 + 2 [DEX] + 6 [Armour] + 2 [Shield] + 1 [feat]
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 19 = 10 + 6 [Armour] + 2 [Shield] + 1 [feat]
INIT: +2 = + 2 [DEX] 
BAB: +0 = + 0 [Inquisitor1]
CMB: +2 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR]
CMD: 14 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR] + 2 [DEX]
Fort: +5 = + 2 [Base] + 2 [CON] +1 [resistance]
Reflex: +3 = + 0 [Base] + 2 [DEX] + 1 [resistance]
Will: +7 = + 2 [Base] + 3 [WIS] +1 [resistance] +1 [Trait]
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
The Silver Cudgel: +3 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR] + 1 [item]/ DMG 1d8+2 Crit:x2
Dagger(melee): +2 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [STR]/ DMG 1d4+2 Crit:19-20x2
Dagger(thrown): +3 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [DEX]/ DMG 1d8+2 Crit:19-20x2
Heavy crossbow: +3 = + 0 [BAB] + 2 [DEX]/ DMG 1d10 Crit:19-20x2 Range: 120' [/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Spells & Orisons

*Domains (Protection)* +1 resistance bonus to all saves
* Resistance Touch(Sp): As a standard action you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability you lose your resistance bonus granted by th Protection domain for 1 minute. Uses 6 times/day

*Judgment-* 1/day, Swift Action to start and switch in combat, lasts until end of combat.
(Can not be frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, or unconscious, or prevented from combat)


```
Destruction
+1 Sacred Bonus to Damage Rolls, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Healing
Fast Healing 1, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Justice
+1 Sacred Bonus to Attack Rolls, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Piercing
+1 Sacred Bonus to Concentration Checks vs SR, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Protection
+1 Sacred Bonus to AC, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Purity
+1 Sacred Bonus to Saving Throws, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Resiliency
Damage Reduction 1/Magic, +1 per round, Max +3
 
Resistance
2 Points Energy Resistance
(Cold, Fire, Acid, Electricity, or Sonic), +2 per round, Max +6
 
Smiting
First Round = Nothing
Second Round = Weapons count as Magic vs DR
Third Round = Weapons count as one alignment type vs DR
```
 
*Monster Lore:* Add WIS modifier to Knowledge skill check to identify abilities and weaknesses of creatures

*Stern Gaze:* +1/2 Inquisitor Level (Min +1) Morale Bonus to Intimidate and Sense Motive[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Prof with all simple weapons - (Inquisitor)
Prof with hand crossbow, longbow, repeating crossbow, and short bow - (Inquisitor)
Shield Focus - (level 1)
Toughness - (human bonus)[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Indomitable Faith
Rich Parents [/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells Known: 
0: Light, Brand, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Create Water
1: Cure Lt. Wounds, Shield of Faith

Spells per day: 2: lvl1 
1: (_) (_)

DC = 10 + spell level + 3 [Wis][/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 8 = 6 [Inquisitor] + 1 [INT] +1 [human]
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -5

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Appraise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Craft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Disguise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Fly -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Handle Animal na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +1 [misc]
Knowledge (Arcana) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +2 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Sense Motive +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +1 [misc]
Sleight of Hand na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Spellcraft na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Survival +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Use Magic Device na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc][/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                                Cost  Weight[/U]
The Silver Cudgel                  102gp    8lb                               
-MW alchemical silver, heavy mace   ---     ---
Dagger                               2gp    1lb
Hvy. X-Bow                          50gp    8lb
20 bolts                             2gp    2lb
MW Breastplate                     350gp   30lb
MW Shield, heavy steel             170gp   15lb
Traveler's outfit                    0gp   (5lb)
Backpack                             2gp    2lb
Bedroll                              1sp    5lb
Flint+Steel                          1gp    ---
Waterskin                            1gp    4lb
Potion of Cure lt Wounds (3)     150 gp  -
Holy water (1 flask)                25gp    1lb
Signet Ring                             5gp    -
Trail rations (4 days)               2gp    4lb
```
 
Treasure: 37gp, 9sp, 0cp Gems: 

Total weight carried: 80lbs (medium load)

Maximum weight possible: 58lbs(light) 59-116lbs(medium) 117-175lbs(heavy)[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male
Age: 22
Height: 179 cm
Weight: 75 kg
Hair Color: Black, short
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: light tan
Apperance: Immaculate apperance, weapons and armour always kept as clean as humanly possible.
Demeanor: Pious, a bit fanatical[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Adalwulf was born as the third son of the Margrave of Blackford. As tradition demanded, the first son inherited, the second son joined the king's army and the third son joined the clergy. What came as a surprise to Adalwulf family though was that he did not pick Heironeus or Pelor, like all the other that took the vows before him. He picked St Cuthbert. And even worse, he did not become a "proper" cleric, but an Inquisitor instead. But he was still family. So when his novitate was over, his family made sure that he was properly equipped for his new role ... and maybe he would survive long enough to come to his senses, stop this nonsense about travelling the world to serve his god and settle down as a "proper" cleric, preferably as his elder brother's chaplain. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 18, 2010)

Character Tracking

Bonus for Favoured level 1: Extra 0-level spell


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2010)

*Character Sheet: Ezekiel "Zeke"*


[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (Pelor)
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Awesome Points: Infinite
Alignment: NG
Languages: common
Deity: Pelor[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 +2 (05pts) 
DEX: 10 -- (00pts)
CON: 14 +2 (05pts)
INT: 10 -- (00pts)
WIS: 18 +4 (10pts) (includes racial bonus)
CHA: 14 +2 (05pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8+2=10] +0 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (class/es)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) +0 (size) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = +2 (CMB) + 0 (Dex) + 10
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (Con) 
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Dex) 
Will: +6 = +2 [base] + 4 [Wis] 
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Weapon(morningstar): +2 = +0(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8+2 p or b 20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +0 = +0(BAB) +0 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8 p 19-20/x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability    score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
 Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high    Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret    languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Spells
Orisons
Channel Energy (Positive) 1d6+4
Domains (Sun, Good)

_Touch of Good (Sp):_ You can touch a creature as a standard action, granting a sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.


_Sun’s Touch (Su): _You can smite an undead creature
as a melee touch attack, dealing 1d8 points of
positive energy damage +1 for every two caster
levels you possess. This touch has no effect on
living creatures.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Extend Spell (Level 1)
Extra Turning (Human Bonus)
Prof. with all simple weapons (cleric)
Light and Medium Armor Proficiency (cleric)
Shield Proficiency (except tower) (cleric)[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Focused Mind: You gain a +2 trait bonus on concentration checks.
Sacred Conduit: Whenever you channel energy, you gain a +1 trait bonus to the save DC of your channeled energy.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Stabilize, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Protection from Evil (D), Bane
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 4
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -6
Skills:


Skill List:
Acrobatics -4= +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Fly -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Handle Animal +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Sense Motive +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Spellcraft +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0[DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Survival +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4[WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]


[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


```
(starting 150gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                            8
Morningstar                      8                            6
Crossbow, light                 35                            4
Bolts, crossbow (20)             2                            2
Dagger                           2                            1
Shield, heavy wooden             7                           10
Scale Mail                      50                           30
Holy Symbol, Wooden              1                            0
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin (2)                  2                            8
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Spell Component Pouch            5                            2
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Sunrods (4)                    8                            4
- Small Mirror                  10                            0.5
133,12

Total Weight: 96 lbs      Money: 14gp 8sp 8cp


                    [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]        59    116    175   350   700
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male
Age: 21
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 175 lb
Hair Color: Blond
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: light tan
Appearance: Studious, close-cropped hair, piercing blue eyes
Demeanor: Calm.  Reserved.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Ezekiel, or Zeke, was born to a large, poor farming family on the outskirts of Diamond Lake. His parents were not the best of farmers, so it was a struggle to keep the brood fed and clothed, but they managed to do so. Life was difficult on the farm -- endless days of backbreaking labor in the summer, chilly nights in a drafty, poorly kept together farmhouse during the winter. 

Zeke grew up being somewhat of an outsider -- the boys in his schoolhouse from more well-to-do families teased him mercilessly about his clothing and lack of material possessions.

Through it all, Zeke was able to keep a level head, and a good natured disposition -- always will to help out anyone in need. He grew up with few in number, but close set of friends, who he kept in touch with all through childhood and even when he entered the church.

Now he is an acolyte in Pelor's church, helping out the priest with his ministry -- aiding the poor, writing the weekly sermons, etc.
 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=FC bonus]Lvl 1: +1 Skill point[/sblock]
[sblock=magic]
*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Stabilize, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith, Bane
[/sblock]
[sblock=gear & treasure]
starting gold roll:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5353093-post39.html

pp - 0
gp - 6
sp - 8
cp - 8
No other valuables

Weight carried: 86 lb (medium load)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock="Galyne"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Elf
Class: Ranger(2) - Trapper Archetype
Level: 2
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages:  Common, Elven
Deity: 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 15 (+2) [base 15] {7 pts}
DEX 18 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 11 (+0) [base 11] {1 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 24 = [(2d10)+4]
AC: 16 = 10 + 2 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 4 [DEX]
Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +6 = +4 [DEX] + 2 [Trait:Ekujae Reflexes]
BAB: +2 = +2[Ranger]
CMB: +4 = +2 (STR) +2 (BAB)
CMD: 18 = 10 +2 (STR) +4 (DEX) +2 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat] +1 [Trait]
Reflex: +7 = +3 [base] + 4 [stat]
Will: +2/+4* = +0 [base] + 2 [stat] +2 [racial*] *vs enchantments only
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Dagger +4 = +2 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +6 = +2 [BAB] +4 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Greataxe +4 = +2 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d12+3, 20x3
Longbow +6 = +2 [BAB] +4 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d8+1, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range] Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to any one ability - DEX raised
Adaptability
Elf Blood
Elven Immunities
Immunity To Magical Sleep
Keen Senses
Low-Light Vision
Size: Medium
Speed: 30'
Multitalented
- 1st Favoured Class: Ranger
- 2nd Favoured Class: TBD[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Archery Combat Style
Favoured Enemy: Animal
Track
Wild Empathy (1d20+1)[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Class Feats:
- Armor Proficiency, Light
- Armor Proficiency, Medium
- Martial Weapon Proficiency
- Shield Proficiency
- Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
1st Level: Point Blank Shot
Half Elf Adaptability: Skill Focus (Perception)
2nd Level: Rapid Shot

Traits:
a) Resilient +1 Fort
b) Ekujae Reflexes - +2 on Init[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 12
Max Ranks: 1/1 ACP: +0
Skills:
Acrobatics +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int] 
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Climb +6 = +1 [ranks] +2 [Str] +3[Class Skill] -0 [ACP]
Craft (Untrained) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int] 
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Disable Device +10 = +2 [ranks] +4 [Dex] +3[Class Skill] +1 [Trapper Level/2]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Escape Artist +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Fly +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +3[Class Skill] 
Heal +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Wis] 
Intimidate +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Knowledge (Nature) +5 = +2 [ranks] +0 [Int] +3[Class Skill] 
Perception +12 = +2 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +2[RACIAL] +3[Class Skill] +3[Skill Focus (Perception] 
Perception (Trapfinding) +13 = +12 [Perception] +1 [Trapper Level/2] 
Perform (Untrained) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Ride +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Wis] 
Stealth +9 = +2 [ranks] +4 [Dex] +3[Class Skill] -0 [ACP]
Survival +7 = +2 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +3[Class Skill] 
Survival (Follow or identify tracks) +8 = +7 [Survival] +1[Track (ranger level/2, min 1)]
Swim +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Str] -0 [ACP][/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Arrows (20)                              1        3
Backpack                                 2        2
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Rope (Hemp/50 ft.)                     1gp    10lbs
- Acid (Flask)                           10gp   1lbs
- Acid (Flask)                           10gp   1lbs
[s]- Alchemist's Fire (Flask)               20gp   1lbs[/s]
[s]- Alchemist's Fire (Flask)               20gp   1lbs[/s]
[s]- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs[/s]
[s]- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs[/s]
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
Dagger                                   2        1
Dagger                                   2        1
Greataxe                                 20       12
Leather                                  10       15
Longbow                                  75       3
Explorer's Outfit                        0        8
Pouch (Belt)                             1        0.5
- Fishhook                               0.1      0
- Flint and Steel                        1        0
- Whetstone                              0.02     1
```
Equipment Stored in Mine Manager's Cottage

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
- Bedroll                                1sp    5lbs
- Blanket (Winter)                       5sp    3lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
```
Treasure: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 65.5 lbs. (Light)
Light: 66, Medium: 133, Heavy: 200
Maximum weight possible: 200 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 125 lbs.
Hair Color: Pale Yellow
Eye Color: Violet
Skin Color: Copper
Apperance: 
Deamenaor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
It seemed to Galyne that he could use a bow before he could walk. He doesn't remember who gave him his first bow but he has certainly being shooting arrows for as far back as he remembers.  His father, Amos, said that this was because of his mother's elven blood. His mother, a full elf called Tylka, just smiled. Regardless by the time Galyne was old enough to help around his parent's farm, he was a quite an accomplished archer. So, while his brother and sisters where helping with the farm work, Galyne was exploring the local woods and fields. This arrangement worked out very well as there was rarely a day when the family did not have fresh meat on the table.

As Galyne reached adulthood, he found himself spending more and more time in the woods and less time on the farm. Meanwhile his brother had become apprenticed to a blacksmith and his two sisters had already married into the local farming community. Amos realised what he had sub-consciously known for a long time. None of his children were interested in taking over his farm.

By a happy coincidence the brewer in Diamond Lake was thinking of retiring just as Amos was considering what to do about the farm. Amos, who had always enjoyed brewing the ale they drank on the farm, had always wanted to do it professionally. So Amos and Tylka sold the farm and took over the brewery.

Galyne is quite happy with this but it does sort of leaves him at a loose end as he no longer has the farm to fall back on. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 18, 2010)

*Level Up Place Holder*

[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 HP
2nd lvl: +1 HP[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure Tracker]
	
	



```
GP	SP	CP
Initial Gold				150	0	0
----------------------------------------------------------
Initial Purchases			117	7	2
[url="http://www.enworld.org/forum/5622662-post208.html"]1st Level Treasure[/url]			687	0	0
[url="http://www.enworld.org/forum/5621804-post207.html"]Miscellaneous Equipment Purchase[/url]	61	0	0
==========================================================
Current Funds				659	2	8
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Updates]*Level 2*
Class: Ranger - Trapper (favoured)
HP: 24 = (1d10=10) + 1 [FC] + 1 [CON] +12 (Old Total) = 18
BAB: +1 to +2
CMB: +3 to +4
CMD: +17 to +18
Fort: +4 to +5
Reflex: +6 to +7
Class Feature: Ranger Combat Style = Archery, Combat Style Feat = Rapid Shot
Skill Points: +6
Skills: Disable Device(2),  Knowledge (Nature)(1), Perception(1), Stealth(1), Survival(1)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=Tac Abor]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue 
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven (Int bonus), Elven (Int bonus), Draconic (Linguistics 1)
Deity:None[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10 +0
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 10
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 16 +3
CHA: 10 +0[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 9 = [1d8 + 0] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 4 (DEX) +1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) +1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 (armor) 
INIT: +6 = +4 (DEX) +2 (Reactionary)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Rogue)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Con)
Reflex: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (Dex)
Will: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (Wis)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Rapier (melee): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) (finesse weapon)/ DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Shortbow (ranged): +4 = +0 (BAB) +4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT x3, range 60 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Abilities]
* +2 ability of choice (Dex)
* Bonus feat
* Bonus skill point ea. level
* Choose favored class (Rogue) [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
* Sneak attack +1d6
* Trapfinding (+1/2 rogue level to Perception v. traps and Disable Device)
* Simple weapon proficiency
* Proficiency: hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, shortsword
* Light armor proficiency[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats: 
* Weapon Finesse (Dex instead of Str for melee attack with finesse weapons) (1st level)
* Dodge (+1 AC when not flat-footed) (human bonus) 
* Simple weapon proficiency (Rogue)
* Proficiency: hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, shortsword (Rogue)
* Light armor proficiency (Rogue)

Traits:
a) Mathematical Prodigy (+1 Know: arcana & engineering, latter is a class skill)
b) Reactionary (+2 initiative)[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]

Skill Points: 11
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: 0

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 
Bluff +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill]
Climb +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] 
Disable Device +16 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +1 [Trapfinding] +2 [MW tools] +5 [goggles of minute seeing]
Escape Artist +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [INT] 
Knowledge (Engnrng) +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [INT] +1 [Mathematical Prodigy]
Linguistics +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [INT]
Perception +7/+8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +1 [Trapfinding (only vs. traps)]
Sleight of Hand +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 
Stealth +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] 


[sblock=table format]
	
	



```
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 11       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 1
[b]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Acrobatics.................1....+4....+3..........+8
Bluff......................1....+0....+3..........+4
Climb......................1....+0....+3..........+4
Disable Device.............1....+4....+3.....+1*..+9
Escape Artist..............1....+4....+3..........+8
Know:
    Engineering............1....+2....+3.....+1**.+7
    Dungeoneering..........1....+2....+3..........+6
Linguistics................1....+2....+3..........+6
Perception.................1....+3....+3..........+7 (+8 vs. traps)
Sleight of Hand............1....+4....+3..........+8
Stealth....................1....+4....+3..........+8


*  + 1/2 rogue level (min 1)
** +1 Mathematical Prodigy
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

Wealth Roll

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
--Worn / Carried--
Leather armor        10gp   15lb
Rapier                       20gp    2lb
Shortbow                     30gp    2lb
Arrows(20)                    1gp    3lb
MW Backpack                  50gp    2lb
Signal Whistle                8sp
Explorer's outfit             --     --
Goggles of MS

--In Backpack--
MW Thieves Tools            100gp    1lb
Chalk (5)                     5cp
Flint & Steel                 1gp
Ink (1 oz.)                   8gp 
Inkpen                        1sp 
Parchment (4)                 8sp 
Trail rations (2)             1gp    2lb
Waterskin                     1gp    4lb
Sunrod (2)                    4gp    2lb
Tindertwig (2)                2gp 

Buy in for CLW wand: 187 gp, 5 sp
```
Treasure: 0pp 32gp 5sp 0cpGems:
Total weight carried: 33lbs
Maximum weight possible:* 38(light) 76(medium) 115(heavy) 230(lift) 575(drag/push)
* MW Backpack: +1 str for figuring carrying capacity[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 190lb
Hair Color: Green
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Olive
Appearance: Tac still sports the acrobat's build he developed in his youth: lean muscle and a light step. After too many nights trying and failing to get out all the mine dust, he's cropped his hair short, but his clothes are still always just a bit disheveled, usually from his rush to get to whatever project currently has his attention. 
[sblock=Sketch]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
Demenor: Generally good-natured, Tac is given to lengthy asides on topics that interest him but which he isn't always quick to realize bore others. He's also often distracted when he sees something that gets his engineering gears working. [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Tac had the life most town children dreamed of, growing up as part of a traveling gypsy circus. He was tumbling before he learned to walk, and walking a rope not long after. Jugglers, contortionists, clowns, trapeze artists, all of them family, all eager to teach the young boy. 

But while Tac was a good student, in truth he'd much rather have been measuring the gauge and tension on a rope than walking it; calculating the perfect weight distribution for juggling pins than tossing them. He contented himself playing clan handyman, fixing what needed fixing, dismantling mechanisms whenever possible to see how they were made. And finally, when he was twelve, he convinced his family to let him travel to the engineering guildhall. 

As an apprentice, Tac did quite well. His mind's mathematical bent made his coursework a joy rather than a burden. And his acrobatic early life made his hands-on training easier, as--after tight ropes and balance beams--scaffolding was nothing more than another kind of staircase. His ability to act as both an architect and a crewman made Tac ideal for the hands-on work of re-securing the mine in Diamond Lake, shoring it up after a disastrous collapse.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2010)

*Tac Abor, tracking*

[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 HP [/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]SOLD:Thieves' tools (15 gp)
Backpack (1 gp)

BOUGHT:

MW theives' tools: 100 gp
MW Backpack: 50 gp
Buy in for CLW wand: 187 gp, 5 sp

Goggles of Minute Seeing, 360 gp (Loot distribution)

Starting Gold = 160gp
Spent = 111gp 7 sp, 5 cp

Current wealth-
GP: 4
SP: 2
CP: 5
PP: 0
Gems:
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=Aria]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Sorceror
Level: 2
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Elvish
Deity: Ehlonna[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 19 (+4)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [2d6 + 4] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 13 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (DODGE) 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (DODGE)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Sorceror)
CMB: +0 = -1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = 10 - 1 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat)
Will: +4 = +3 (base) + 1 (stat)
Speed: 30' ground
Damage Reduction: 0/-
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Quarterstaff (melee): +0 = +1 (BAB) - 1 (STR) = 1d6-1(B), CRIT 20x2
Dagger (melee): +0 = +1 (BAB) -1 (STR) = 1d4-1(P), CRIT 19-20x2
Light Crossbow (Ranged): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Human Bonus Feat
Human Bonus Skill Point [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Cantrips
Eschew Materials
Bloodline: Undead
- Arcana: Can affect corporeal, formerly humanoid undead as humanoids with mind affecting spells.
- Power: Grave Touch - Melee touch inflicts Shaken on living for 1/2lvl rounds. 3+cha mod/day.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Dodge
Human 1 - Point Blank Shot

Traits:
a) Aspiring Bard (+1 to one Perform skill and +2 to Knowledge: Local checks related to music)
b) Focused Mind (+2 to concentration checks)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 5
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: 0

*Skill List:
*Bluff +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Arcana) +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +3 = +2 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +6 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [CHA] +1 [misc]
Spellcraft +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT]
Use Magic Device +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]Caster Level 1 (+2 concentration only) (Sorceror), Base DC 14+lvl
Slots: 1st - 5/5
Spells Known:
0 - Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound, Message
1 - Shield, Magic Missile
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Dagger                          2        1
Quarterstaff                   -        4
Light crossbow               35       4
10 bolts                         1        1

Backpack                       2        2
Belt Pouch (x2)               2        1
Small Steel Mirror            10      1/2

Traveler Outfit                1        5
```
Treasure: 17gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried:13.5
Maximum weight possible: [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 19
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 131lbs
Hair Color: White
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Pale
Apperance: Beautiful, but frail and a little sickly.
Deamenaor: Quiet, cynical, sometimes melancholy[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]From the beginning, Aria was bursting with energy. Even when all she could do was crawl, she crawled up a storm; getting around as much and as fast as babies that could stand. She ran when she could walk, yelled when speaking, and never seemed to be put off or saddened for long by anything. She learned she could sing while attending services at the chapel, and was a member of the choir there for several years.

With her proclivities, and the goodwill she'd won in the town, despite (or because of?) the pranks she sometimes indulged in, it came as no surprise to anyone that she eventually and belatedly settled in for an apprenticeship under a traveling bard who was stopping to stay for awhile. The plan was for her to leave with him, and learn the ropes. He wound up staying longer than he planned though in getting the young girl skilled enough to take her on the road.

Finally, as part of her training, the bard decided to take her with him as he went to perform for the miners, in hopes of lifting their spirits. They were well-received, but the day turned stormy, and both bard and protege retreated into the mine itself to wait it out. They hadn't waited long before the bard decided to use the time productively, and went through the mines themselves...playing music while Aria sang, and brought a glimpse of color to a dark, dreary world.

Up until, that was, the cave-in. They were near the far end of the mine shaft, where workers were working hard. They'd just started their performance under the strange glow of an Ever-burning torch, when even that magical light was snuffed out, and a cold wind blew over the workers. Then came the scuffling noises of boots on stone; the cries in the darkness, and finally, the hands finding Aria in the dark, pulling her...

She awoke weak and bleary as an elf loomed over her. She remembered nothing save nightmarish glimpses of images too mad to be true, and passed out again quickly. The elf took her to the temple of Pelor, where she was both healed...and not. For the priests found bruises and welts they could mend...but detected within her a malady of a different sort entirely. Despite her being alive, the taint of undeath was in her. At first they believed she had been attacked, and would soon die and become undead. They kept her under armed guard as they waited for that grim fate. It never came to pass though. The force of her life, when she concentrated, was enough to hold whatever darkness brewed within her off. After a few days it became second nature.

But word of her condition spread out from the church. And the change in her was profound. She was pale now, and never seemed to smile or laugh. Where she would have skipped before, she now walked. When she sang, it was full of melancholy. 

Aria wasn't blind to the growing discontent of her neighbors. She moved from her small but comfortable rented room to a small, chillier cabin at the edge of town. But the more she tried to accommodate the townsfolk's growing dislike, the worse it seemed to get. Things came to a head one night when she was accosted by three fur trappers as they encountered her passing by with a sack of goods she'd bought at the store. She'd taken to shopping at night, when there was less chance of being noticed. The men were leaving the tavern, and frothed on their ale still. They frightened Aria enough that she decided to hurry past. When they followed, she ran.

It's hard to say what might have happened. What did happen was that in her panic, when they caught up to her, some of the power that had replaced part of her soul lashed out. Fortunately, it was a small thing, injuring one of the men but not killing him. Even so, that very night she took what she could carry and retreated into the woods, setting up in an old abandoned cabin. The next day she appeared before the town constable to report the incident, as meekly and apologetically as she could. Angry murmurs of witchcraft gathered like a breeze before a storm, and she withdrew.

Since then, she has lived outside of town, alone and feared by many. Each month the rumors grow darker, though efforts from some townsfolk help keep the situation from exploding. Despite her sinister reputation, there are occasionally people who sneak off to visit her, seeking spells cast that they would not ask a reputable wizard for. Fulfilling these requests has been her only means of survival beyond the miserable business of trying to hunt for herself, with few to no real skills in that area. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

Shay's Marvelous Advancement Tracking Placeholder

Level 2
Add sorceror (undead) level
BAB +1
Will save +1
Add 1 known cantrip
Add one 1st level spell slot
Add 5 skill points (includes favored class bonus)


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 21, 2010)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Eldariel "Avren" Spellblade]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Elf
Class: Ranger
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Hero Points:
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin 
Deity: Special  [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 12
DEX: 17
CON: 12
INT: 19
WIS: 10
CHA: 8[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 11 = [1d10 + 1] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (hide) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Ranger)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base) +3 (stat)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Curved Blade(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) +0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d10+1(S), CRIT 18-20x2
Dagger (melee and ranged):  +4 = +1 (BAB) +3 (DEX) +0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d4+1 (p), CRIT 19-20, Range 10ft.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
*Elven Immunities  (Ex) * Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Elven Magic  (Ex) * Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to  overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus  on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic  items.
*Immunity to Magical Sleep  (Ex) * You are never subject to magic sleep effects.
*Keen Senses  (Ex) * Elves receive a +2 bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Weapon Familiarity  (Ex) * Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows),  longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and  treat any weapon with the word "elven" in its name as a martial weapon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
*Favored Enemy (Undead)  (Ex) * You gain a +2 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive,  and Survival checks when using these skills against undead. Likewise,  you get a +2 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls against such  creatures. You may make Knowledge Skill checks untrained to identify  such creatures.
*Track  (Ex) * You gain +1 to Survival checks made to follow or identify tracks.
*Wild Empathy  (Ex) * You can improve the attitude of an animal. This abilty functions  just like Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. You  roll 1d20+0 to determine the Wild Empathy check result. The typical  domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild  animals are usually unfriendly. To use Wild Empathy, you and the animal  must be within 30 feet of one another under normal circumstances.  Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but as with  influencing people, it might take more or less time. You can use this  ability to influence a magical beast with an Intellegence score of 1 or  2, but you take a -4 penalty on the check.[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl -Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (simple, martial, elven), Armor proficiency (light, medium, shields (not tower))

 Traits:
a)
b)[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 
Max Ranks:
ACP:


Skill Points: 10 (6 class +4 Int)
*Skill List:
*Acrobatics +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Fly +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +5 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4[INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +0 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Survival +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Gear Weight:  54.5 lbs (Medium Load)


Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Backpack (equipped)       2gp   2lbs
*Bedroll (pack)                1sp   5lbs
*Rope (silk)                    10gp  5lbs
*spellbook                      15gp    3lbs
*torch                            1cp     1lb
*waterskin (filled)            1gp    4lbs
*Scroll (Chill Touch)         25gp
*Scroll (Burning Hands)    25gp
    
Beltpouch (equipped)      1gp   0.5lbs
*Filt & Steel                    1gp    -
*Oil (1pint flask)             1sp     1lb

Curved Blade (elven)       80gp  7lbs
Dagger                           2gp    2lbs
Hide Armour (worn)         15gp   25lbs
Clothes (travelers)         na (1gp   5lbs)
```
Treasure: 2gp, 7sp, 1cp Gems:
Total weight carried:
Maximum weight possible: [/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 137
Height: 6ft
Weight: 180
Hair Color: white
Eye Color: Icy Blue
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: A wandering swordsman, Avren wears simple traveler's clothes and a set of hardened hide armor.  His hair is cropped short, and he has a red scar running from his brow to his jaw just passing by his eye.  He walks confidently, like a tiger, with a danger that seems unapproachable.  

Deamenaor:  Avren is ambitious in what matters to him, swordplay and sorcery among them.  He attacks all problems with zeal, be they foes or puzzles, hungry for victory and perfection.  In personal matters he is more quiet, almost gentle, but this is a side he rarely reveals to others.  The rest of the time he can best be described as wild, a term rarely used for a noble elf.

[/sblock] 

[sblock=Background]  [FONT=&quot] Avren is a noble son of a great Elven house, raised in the lap of elven luxury, but wanting to prove his own worth through study of swordplay and sorcery.  When traveling beyond the borders of the elven forest, Avren and his retainers fell into a trap laid by a mad hermit who fed travelers to his pet ghouls.  Avren barely escaped alive with his tutor, dropped his companion off at their home, and left almost immediately to hunt undead actively, the world over.  He made his way to Diamond Lake, investigating reports of a young girl with strange powers possessed by spirits of the dead…[/FONT] [/sblock] [/sblock]



  * need tarits or list that you aren't taking any
* list skill points: 10 and max ranks: 1 and ACP: -3 please
* misc skills (that have no ranks) need filled out along with listing ACP to skills
* please add your  link into your treasure tracking spot in your second post in the RG
* Not listed is max weights and weight carried I have your gear at 54.5lbs (medium load)


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 21, 2010)

And my followup thread, of course.

 starting gold (180)
Spent Gold:  127gp, 2sp, 1cp leftover 
(Leftover Gold:   52gp, 7sp, 9cp)

Add Wizard level 1 (abjuration)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 24, 2010)

*Vixtrin*
[sblock=Human Fighter1]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Elven
Deity: None (yet)[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 
DEX: 14
CON: 18 (16 point buy, +2 human)
INT: 13
WIS: 10
CHA: 12[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 15 = [1d10 + 4] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 15 = 10 + 3 (studded leather) + 2 (DEX) 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor)
INIT: +4 = +2 (DEX) +2 (trait)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Fighter)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (Con)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (Dex)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Wis)
Speed: 30 
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Spiked chain (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) DMG = 2d4+3(P), CRIT x2
Dagger (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20/x2
Dagger (ranged): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20/x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Human Racial Traits]
+2 to one ability score (Con)
1 extra feat at character generation
+1 skill rank at each level [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Simple/Martial Wpn Prof
Armor Prof, all
Shield Prof, all
Bonus Feats[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats: 
1st lvl - Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain)
Human - Combat Expertise
Fighter - Improved Trip

Traits:
a)Reactionary +2 Init
b)Sacred Touch: As standard acton may automatically stabilize a dying character[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 4
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -1

*Skill List:
*Climb +5 w/o armor / +4 w/armor =  +3 [class skill] +2 [STR]  -1 [ACP]
Intimidate +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [CHA] 
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT]
Profession (brothel worker) +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS]
Stealth +3/+2 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -1 [ACP]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
55.5 lbs carried, 58lbs allowed for a light load
- Studded Leather (worn, 20 lbs) 25 gp
- Traveler's outfit (worn) 
- Belt pouch (worn, 1/2 lb) 1 gp
- Gloves (worn, 0 lbs) 1 gp

- Spiked chain (belt left, 10 lbs) 25 gp
- Dagger (belt right, 1 lb) 2 gp
- Dagger (hidden boot sheath on right, 1 lb) 2 gp

- Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
- Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lb) 1 sp -- left at home

- Leather corset (backpack, 6 lbs) 5 gp
- Waterskin - water (backpack, 4 lbs) 1 gp
- Torch x 4 (backpack, 4 lbs) 4 cp
- Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lbs) 1 gp
- Trail Rations x 2 days (backpack, 2 lbs) 1 gp
- Soap (backpack, 1 lb) 5 sp
- Caltrops x 2 (backpack, 4 lbs) 2 gp
- Polishing rag (backpack, 0 lbs) 0 gp
```
Treasure: 14 pp, 1 gp, 3 sp, 6 cp
Gems: none
Total weight carried: 55.5 lb
Maximum weight possible: 175 lbs for a heavy load[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 155 lb
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Pale
[sblock=Apperance]Vixtrin inherited her mothers's early beauty, down to the mussed black locks, hard clear blue eyes, and alabaster skin. A large and mottled burn of angry red, however, mars the entire right side of Vixtrin's face and extends down past her neck. The burn is the result of a careless Exporium client drunkenly pouring lime from a cask of tanner's solution on Vixtrin when she was a bare eight years old. The burn is horrific enough, the skin still palpably blistered, to cause folk unfamiliar to her to avert their eyes in discomfort when speaking to her. For her part, Vixtrin carries herself boldly. Vixtrin's flashing blue eyes dare any to meet her gaze for longer than a second or two. Proud to a fault, Vixtrin is not meticulous in the upkeep of her gear and garb but strongly dislikes being unclean. Vixtrin favors a traveler's outfit not because she is prone to wandering the wilds of the countryside but because the outfit affords her the practicality of pockets combined with the comfort of an artisan's garb. Vixtrin's wool breeches are sloppily tucked into cheap hard-boiled leather boots that flare at her knees. Crudely sewn inside her right boot is a hidden sheath containing a dagger. Vixtrin wears a belt slung low over her hips, from which hangs a coiled length of spiked chain, a knotted belt pouch of coins tucked into her right pocket, and a sheathed dagger. Hidden underneath a cream-colored coarse cloth tunic, Vixtrin wears a heavy corset fashioned of black leather. A simple brown homespun vest hangs unbuttoned layered atop her tunic. Vixtrin does not sport any visible reliquary or holy symbols, but the inside of her left forearm is tattooed with the rank and number of a garrison soldier.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] Vixtrin Knef is the daughter of Elise Portman, a local aging whore in the employ of the Emporium. Elise, better known to Emporium patrons by the name Summer Skye, birthed Vixtrin during a tenure as paid consort to the old Governor-Mayor Neff. Mayor Neff paid Elise handsomely but had the condition that his consort not bed another man during her time at his side. In exchange for her services, Elise was given private quarters within the Emporium near a covert back exit to facilitate the Mayor's ingress and egress. When Mayor Neff discovered his consort to be with child, he visciously beat Elise to near death and promised her an early grave if she so much as breathed a solemn word of the paternity of her child. Spitting on Elise, who lay crumpled upon the floor as he turned to leave, Mayor Neff raucously bellowed a final brandishment, "Beside, there's none in this town to believe the word of a paltry whore who's likely bedded every man in town." 

Elise, for her part, had little recourse other than to beg the Emporium's proprietor for room and board during her pregnancy. Elise's legendary beauty and sensual ability had long been a soft spot for the proprietor, who elected to put Elise to work in the kitchens rather than boot her to the street. In the short six months of Elise's position as scutlery maid, her hands grew knuckled and raw, her back stooped. By the time Vixtrin was born, Elise was a ruined whore and was put to work servicing not the wealthy clientele she'd bedded before but the most common, low sort of men. From the time she could walk and speak, Vixtrin worked in the Emporium to tend Elise and served in a secondary capacity as errand girl for the establishment's cook and stablemaster. Vixtrin saw with her own young eyes the seedy underbelly of Diamond Lake and grew to hate not only the miners but her mother as well. 

In the twenty years since his affair with Elise, the old Governor-Mayor has passed away, leaving his son Lanod Neff to inherit both property and title. With the old Governor's death also died the secret of Vixtrin's paternity. Vixtrin has long been the scourge of the town, a target for name-calling and jest. Zalamada, current proprietor of the Emporium, was only a young whore herself during Elise's travails and knowns little or nothing of Vixtrin's siring.

Vixtrin grew to be a spiteful child prone to theft and bragging. Though she longed to be free of the coarse nature of the brothel and to have a beautiful mother whose back was unstooped and whose legs were straight, Vixtrin's longing for affection went largely unnoticed. When Vixtrin reached the age of 14, Elise paid for the child to be taken as acoltye to the garrison's temple of Heironeous. Thinking that she had done her child a great service and full of the most shallow kind of motherly love (and also longing to be free of the burden Vixtrin presented), Elise begged Valkus Dunn to accept the girl into the priesthood. When asked for the child's surname, Elise balked and gave Vixtrin's name as Knef, which was as close as her courage and illiteracy could come to naming her daughter's true father. 

When Vixtrin proved to be not only unfit for clerical duty but also in possession of the worst kind of temperament, Dunn promptly dismissed the child to the care of the garrison. Vixtrin found better purchase among the rank and file of the garrison and soon mastered the way of the blade and the heavy armor so beloved by Captain Trask. Like all garrison soldiers, Vixtrin was tattoed at the start of her term of service with indigo-hued ink bearing the rank of Private and the serial number 3105 on the inside of a forearm. 

Though Vixtrin demonstrated a sharp mind and a clear mastery of the short sword and pike, she was prone to pulling pranks on her fellow rank-and-file soldiers. In a prank gone horribly wrong, Captain Trask found himself doused with a bucket of feces while exiting the garrison's dining hall one evening. Vixtrin was soon pinpointed as the culprit and dishonorably handed over to Sheriff Cubbin, the jailor, for three months' confinement. Dismissed from the garrison, Vixtrin brooded during her three months in jail but at the end found a peace she'd previously not known.   [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 24, 2010)

Vixtrin Tracking Sheet[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 HP [/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]
Total weight carried: 55.5 lbs
Maximum weight possible: 58(light) 59-116(medium) 117-175(heavy) 

Current wealth
PP: 14
GP: 1
SP: 3
CP: 6

Starting Gold = 210 gp
Spent = 69 gp 7 sp, 4 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=Glimnock]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Gnome
Class: Sorcerer
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points: ??
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common, Gnome, Sylvan, Celestial, Dwarven, Dracnoic, Elven
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:06 (-2) -2
DEX:14 (+2) 5
CON:16 (+3) 5
INT:14 (+3) 5
WIS:09 (-1) -1
CHA:19 (+4) 13[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d6 + 3(CON) + 3(FEAT)]
AC: 13 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (Size)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (Size)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 11 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (Size)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Sorcerer)
CMB: -2 = -2(STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 9 = 10 - 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB) - 1 (Size)
Fort: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +2 (base) - 1 (WIS) (+2 Trait on Fear effects)(+2 Race bonus against any spell with the language-dependent descriptor or those that create glyphs, symbols, or other magical writings.)
Speed: 20'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
Dagger(thrown) +3 1d4-2 P/S 19-20/x2 10'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Slow Speed: Gnomes have a base speed of 20 feet.
Low-Light Vision: Gnomes can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.
Gift of Tongues: Gnomes love languages and learning about those they meet. Gnomes with this racial trait gain a +1 bonus on Bluff and Diplomacy checks, and they learn one additional language every time they put a rank in the Linguistics skill. This racial trait replaces the defensive training and hatred racial Traits.
Magical Linguist: Gnomes study languages in both their mundane and supernatural manifestations. Gnomes with this racial trait add +1 to the DC of spells they cast with the language-dependent descriptor or those that create glyphs, symbols, or other magical writings. They gain a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against such spells. Gnomes with a Charisma of 11 or higher also gain the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—arcane mark, comprehend languages, message, read magic. The caster level for these effects is equal to the gnome’s level. This racial trait replaces the gnome magic and illusion resistance racial Traits.
Keen Senses: Gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes treat any weapon with the word “gnome” in its name as a martial weapon.
Languages: Gnomes begin play speaking Common, Gnome, and Sylvan. Gnomes with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bloodline: Arcane
Bloodline skill: Gain Knowledge(History) as a class skill
Bloodline Power (1st): Gain Familiar as equal level wizard
Enschew Materials as a bonus feat
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Toughness
bonus - Eschew Materials

Traits:
Courageous: +2 trait bonus against fear effects
Ease of Faith: +1 bonus on diplomacy, and gain diplomacy as a class skill[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 4 + 1 FC
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: 0

Skill List:
Bluff +9 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [CHA] +1 [Gift of Tongues]
Diplomacy +6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [CHA] +1 [Gift of Tongues] +1 [Ease of Faith]
Knowledge (Arcana) +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [INT] +2 [Academic]
Linguistics +3 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [INT] +0 [misc] (Learned Celestial, Draconic)
Perception +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [WIS] +2 [race] + 2[Alertness]
Spellcraft +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +9 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +4 [size] + 3 (Familiar)
Use Magic Device +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]
[sblock=Sorcerer Spells]
Level 0: Acid Splash, Detect magic, Ghost Sound (DC 14), Light
Level 1(4/day): Color Spray (DC 15), Magic Missile
[/sblock]
[sblock=Gnome Spells]
1/day: Arcane Mark, Comprehend Languages, Message, Read Magic
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Dagger                       02 gp   01 lb
Traveler's Outfit            -- gp   00 lb
Backpack                     02 gp   .5 lb
-Flint and Steel             01 gp   00 lb
-Rations x2                  01 gp   01 lb
-Waterskin(Filled)           01 gp   01 lb
Belt Pouch                   01 gp   .125 lb
-Chalk x10                   0.1gp   -- lb
```
Treasure:251 gp,9 sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 3.625 lb
Maximum weight possible: 0-15lb(light), 16-30lb(medium), 31-45lb(heavy) [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: S
Gender: Male
Age: 52
Height: 3'2"
Weight: 39
Hair Color: Green
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color:
Apperance:
Deamenaor:Energetic, good natured man. Enjoys talking and meeting new people. With his mastery of many languages, he has been used as a translator before. [/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Glimnock does not know much about his mother and father. He does know that he obtained his power over the arcane from his father, and his love of languages and his charismatic qualities from his mother
They left him with his uncle when he was young, in order for his uncle to train him.

Glimnock grew to be a very talkative and magnetic person. His unique spell casting abilities were different from most gnomes, and he enjoyed meeting the many visitors his city received. He took a liking to old historic books, both enjoying the language, and hoping to find information about his parents.

However, it was until he met Korr that his life changed. Thomas was a skill ranger, and in Glimnock Thomas found a potential ally and partner. Korr asked Glimnock to come adventuring with him, in order to see the world. [/sblock] [/sblock]
[sblock=Neko]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Cat
Class: Familiar
Level: 1
Experience: 0
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:03 (-4) -2
DEX:15 (+2) 5
CON:08 (-2) 5
INT:06 (+3) 5
WIS:12 (-1) -1
CHA:07 (+4) 13[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 06 = [1/2 Sorcerer Level HP]
AC: 15 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Size) + 1 (Natural)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Size)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (Size) + 1 (Natural)
INIT: +2 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Sorcerer)
CMB: -2 = -2(STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 6 = 10 - 4 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB) - 2 (Size) (+4 vs trip)
Fort: +3 = Inheritated from Master
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +1 = Inheritated from Master
Speed: 20'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Familiar Abilities]
Alertness: Master gaines alertnes if familiar is within arm's reach
Improved Evasion: As Rogue Ability
Share Spells: Spells with a target of you can be cast on his familiar.
Empathic Link: within 1 mile, can share genearal emotions
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill List:
Perception +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [WIS] + 2[Alertness]
Stealth +14 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +8 [size]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

Level Ups


----------



## Caim (Mar 22, 2011)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Korr]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Ranger
Level: 1
Hero Points: 2
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common and Orc
Deity: Kord[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18
DEX: 14
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 14
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d10 + 2] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 17 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +2 (DEX) +2 (trait)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Ranger)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat)
Speed: 30'/20'
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Greatsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 2d6+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Greatsword(melee)PA: +4 = +1 (BAB) +4 (STR) -1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+7(S), Crit 19-20x2
Kukri(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) +4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+4(S), 18-20x2
Longbow(ranged): +3 = +1 (BAB) +2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Ability Adjustments: +2 (STR)
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Favored Class: Ranger
Darkvision: 60'
Intimidating: +2 Intimidate
Bestial: +2 Perception, more bestial than normal
Orc Blood: Considered both human and orc
Weapon Familiarity: Pro. with greataxes and falchions; weapons with 'orc' in the name are treated as martial weapons... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Armor/Weapons: Armor (Light, Medium), Shields (Not Tower), Weapons (All Simple and Martial)
Favored Enemy: Dragons
Track: +1/2 level to Survival (Track) checks
Wild Empathy: improve initial attitude of animals...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Power Attack

Traits:
1) Reactionary: +2 on initiative rolls
2) Bully: +1 on intimidate rolls[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 6 + Int mod
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -4

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Fly +0 = -2 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Handle Animal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +3 [misc] 
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +8 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +2 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +2 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Survival +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                           Cost  Weight
 Scale Mail                    50gp  30lbs.
 Greatsword                    50gp   8lbs.
 Kukri                          8gp   2lbs.
 Longbow                       75gp   3lbs.
    Arrows (40)                 2gp   6lbs.
 Backpack                       2gp   2lbs.
    Flint and steel             1gp    ---
    Whetstone                   2cp   1lbs.
    Wondermeal(5)               5cp   1lbs.
 Bedroll                        1sp   5lbs.
 Blanket                        2sp   1lbs.
 Rope, hemp(50ft)               1gp  10lbs.
 Bell(10)                      10gp   2lbs.
 String (100ft)                 2cp   1lbs.
 Weapon Cord                    1sp    ---
 Waterskin x2                   2gp   8lbs.
 Case, map                      1gp 1/2lbs
```
Treasure: 7gp, 5sp, 1cp Gems: 0
Total weight carried: 79 1/2lbs.
Maximum weight possible: Light(100 or less) Medium (101-200) Heavy (201-300) [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 228
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Red
Skin Color: Gray
Apperance: Tusks are more prominent than most half-orcs. Carries the scars of a rough life on his face and body.
Deamenaor: guarded[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]To say korr had a rough life would be an understatment. Discarded when he was born by his 'mother' and her husband due to the bestial features he carried. Nine months before his birth, Korr's 'mother' was attacked by a band of orcs and was held captive for over a month. The childs nature was unknown to all, even Korr's 'mother' and her husband as they were expecting a child. Once Korr's true nature was discovered he was simply discarded on the side of the road as the couple traveled, leaving the infant to die. Luckily he was discovered only hours after this event and taken in by a young ranger and his wife.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 22, 2011)

Level ups


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Kendren]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: N.G.
Languages: Common
Deity: Pelor[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 19 (includes racial)
DEX: 16
CON: 14
INT: 7
WIS: 14
CHA: 7[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d10 + 2] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 19 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 1 (shield)
INIT: +5 = +3 (DEX) + 2 (Trait Bonus)
BAB: +1 = +1 (fighter)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 18 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (WIS)
Speed: 20 ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Spiked Quick Draw Light Steel Shield(Melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) +4 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+4(P), CRIT x2
Composite Longbow(Ranged: 110ft): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 DEX / DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT x3; 20 arrows
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat: Humans gain a bonus feat at 1st level
Skilled: Humans gain a bonus skill rank at first level and an additional rank whenever they gain a level
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bonus Feat[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Power Attack
Fighter 1st lvl - Two Weapon Fighting
Human Bonus 1st lvl - Improved Shield Bash

Traits:
a) Courageous
b)Reactionary[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 2
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -6

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Appraise -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Craft -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Disguise -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Fly -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Handle Animal -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Knowledge (Arcana) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +3 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Sense Motive +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Spellcraft -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Survival +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Use Magic Device -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -2 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                                         Cost  Weight
Longsword                                    15 gp   4 lb
Quick Draw Spike Light Steel Shield          69 gp  12 lb
Composite Longbow                           100 gp   3 lb
Arrows (20)                                   1 gp   3 lb
Scale Mail                                   50 gp  30 lb
Backpack                                      2 gp   2 lb
Waterskin                                     1 gp   4 lb
Sunrods (4)                                   8 gp   4 lb
Trail rations (6 days)                        3 gp   6 lb
Grappling Hook                                1 gp   4 lb
50 ft of Silk Rope                           10 gp   5 lb
```
 
Treasure: 00gp, 00sp, 00cp Gems: none

Carrying Capacity: Total weight carried: 77 lb (light)
light load: 0-116lbs
medium load: 117-233lbs
heavy load: 234-350lbs [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6"0
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Caucassian
Apperance: Kendren wear his black hair short in a military style and ever since leaving the militia has begun wearing a neatly cropped beard. Kendren bears a tatoo depicting Blackrock keep on his left bicep and he has a small tatoo inside his left forearm with the number 426 written. Kendren usually wears armor for clothing but he does favor red and black as colors for his clothing
Deamenaor: Kendren isn't the smartest person on the block nor the more sociable, having trouble articulating when he meets someone he's attracted to or when his emotions get the better of him and having difficulty counting to 20. For all his faults, Kendren makes those up with a keen sense of observation and a wisdom that goes beyond his years. Kendren is a military man at heart and often acts like one, he stands straight and is very disciplined. Although not really violent he is known for bouts of aggressiveness.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Kendren was born in a farm on the outskirts of Diamond Lake. The youngest of 6 children and the fourth son of the family, Kendren's destiny was to become a farmer like his father and brothers had fate not intervened. Kendren displayed unusual strenght from a young age, at four he could outwrestle his ten year old brother without breaking a sweat. At age six he could take on his three brothers and manage to overcome them. Seeing his youngest son develop, Kendren's father, Oran had a talk with Commander Trask about his youngest. Trask suggested that the boy should be trained in the martial way as an outlet for his strenght so that in his exubrance he wouldn't hurt his brothers. Oran agreed and the day after, a private from the militia came to see Kendren. The boy took quickly to his training and proved to be a natural at it. Kendren trained with various militia members for four years while still working at the farm. When Kendren reached the age of 14, Oran took ill but it became clear that the farm was secured thanks to his brothers, trying to help out in his own way, Kendren enrolled in the militia for five years with his pay going to his family. With his incredible natural abilities and years of training, Kendren became a small legend in the militia, earning the nickname the Bull. At the end of his 5 years, Oran managed to recover thanks to Kendren's pay paying for a holy man's magic. With his father healthy, his brothers taking care of the farm with their wives and his sisters happily married, Kendren decided to go see the world a bit as a mercenary for hire, a suggestion that was given to him by Commander Trask. [/sblock] [/sblock]

Rolled Starting money:
5d6=26

[sblock=image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

Kendren's Level Ups

[sblock=Equipment Spent]
-1 Sunrod post 329 [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 7, 2011)

[sblock=Arveduin ]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (favored)
Level: 2
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Celestial
Deity: Pelor[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 8(-1) 
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 17 (+3)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [2d8=9] + 4 (CON) + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 2 (shield) - 1 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 9 = 10 - 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 2 (shield) - 1 (DEX)
INIT: -1 = -1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Cleric 2)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 11 = 10 + 1 (STR) - 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: -1 = +0 (base) - 1 (DEX)
Will: +6 = +3 (base) + 3 (WIS)
Speed: 20' (medium armour) 
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*Melee:*
Morningstar: +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+1(S), CRIT x2
Dagger: +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
*Ranged:*
Dagger: 0 = +1 (BAB) - 1 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4+1(S), CRIT 19-20x2, range 10'[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Wis) - included above
Medium creature
30' movement
1 bonus feat
1 additional skill point per level
Common language[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Aura: Moderate Good
Channel Positive Energy 1d6 + 3 (CHA) + 1 (Cleric 2) [6 times/day] Orisons
Divine Spellcasting
Spontaneous Casting: Cure Spells
Alignment Spells: may not cast "evil" spells
Domains:
Repose, Sun 
Spell Save DC = 10 + 3 (WIS) + spell level
Spells per day (incl. bonus spells):
Level 0: 4
Level 1: 3+1[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
Racial - Selective Channeling
Choose up to Charisma modifier (3) targets. These are not affected by the 
energy channel.
1st lvl - Turn Undead
Use a channel to cause all undead within 30' to flee as if panicked. Will 
save negates [DC = 14 + 1 (Cleric 2) + 3 (Cha)]. Undead that fail flee 
for 1 minute. Intelligent undead receive new save each round.

*Traits:*
a) Ear for Music
+1 bonus to Perform (sing). +2 Knowledge (local) where art or music scene is involved
b) Child of the temple
+1 Knowledge (nobility). +1 Knowledge (religion). Knowledge (religion) is 
always a class skill[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 10 = [2 (class)/lvl = 4] + 2 (INT) + 2 (human) + 2 (favoured class bonus) 
Max Ranks: 2
ACP: -5: -3 (MW breastplate) - 2 (heavy shield) 

```
Skill List:
Acrobatics       -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Appraise         +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff            +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb            -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Craft            +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy        +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device   -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Disguise         +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist    -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Fly              -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Handle Animal    +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Heal             +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate       -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Know(Arcana)     +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Dngnrng)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Engnrng)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Geography)  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(History)    +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Local)      +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +2* [misc]
Know(Nature)     +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Nobility)   +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [misc]
Know(Planes)     +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Religion)   +7 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [misc]
Linguistics      +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception       +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform (sing)   +1 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +1 [misc]
Profession       +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride             -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Sense Motive     +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand  -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Spellcraft       +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth          -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Survival         +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim             -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] -5 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
```
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                     Cost   Weight
Masterwork Breastplate                   400gp   30lbs
Heavy wood shield              20gp   10lbs
Morningstar                     8gp    6lbs
Dagger                          2gp    1lb
Backpack                        2gp    2lbs
Bedroll                         1sp    5lbs
Candle x5                       5cp     --
[COLOR=white]Case, scroll                    1gp  0.5lbs[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white]- scrolls(2):CLW(1d8+1)        50gp     --[/COLOR]
Flint & Steel                   1gp     --
Belt Pouch                      1gp  0.5lbs
Trail Rations x3               15sp    3lbs
Waterskin                       1gp    4lbs
Holy Water x3                  75gp    3lbs
Holy Symbol (wooden)            1gp     --
Healer's Kit (10 uses)         50gp    1lb
Cleric's vestments              5gp    6lbs
Explorer's outfit (worn)       free     --
```
Treasure: *23gp, 3sp, 5cp* Gems:
Total weight carried:72 lbs (medium)
Maximum weight possible: 160 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 150 lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Grey
Skin Color: Pale white


*Appearance:* Arveduin has shoulder length, straight black hair that frames his gaunt, square jawed face. His grey eyes are piercing, and often unnerve 
those with something to hide. His height and lack of great physical stature 
is compensated for by wearing church panoplia wherever and whenever he can. 

In-town or in an unthreatening environment, he dresses in golden yellow robes with a black barbican insignia on the right breast. On the occassions he is required to don arms and armour, his breastplate (a legacy from his father, and the only item of his parents that he possesses) is polished to a shine. 


*Deamenaor:* Arveduin smiles seldomly and is described in polite circles as 
humourless. He is frank, to the point and honest to a fault in a conversation where he is asked an opinion or has any competence. If not 
questioned directly, or the subject at hand is outside his experiences and 
skills he will remain silent and listen. Arveduin's passion for his god and 
it's sacred rites is second to nothing. He will defend his beliefs to his 
last breath.

Arveduin's voice is a deep bass, which he uses to good effect in creating a commanding presence. He is also a competent singer, preferring to sing his praises to his god in the hour before dawn, rather than silent contemplation as some of his colleagues prefer.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Arveduin knew his parents for just a few years...both were Paladins in the 
service of Pelor. As he has come to understand with age and experience, 
there are no old Paladins, and he was lucky to have the time he did.

Owing to his parent's death in service to the church, Arveduin was raised in Pelor's monastary a day's ride from the Free City. He learned to place his faith in Pelor absolutely and developed a great respect for all living things under the sun. 

Arveduin's mentor in the monastery was an older priest, who taught patience in all things. He also inducted Arveduin into the sect that calls itself the Guardians of the Gate. The Guardians hold that the great Gate between the realm of the living and the real of the dead should remain closed at all times. The death of a living creature is sometimes unfortunate, sometimes just and always deserved. Conversely, undeath is an abomination to the Guardians. Once dead, a creature must stay dead.

Arveduin has received several postings and assignments in his life, all 
associated with the goals of the Guardians of the Gate, or driving off the 
undead, or investigating unnatural activities. His faith in the strength of 
the sun and the light has been undimmed throughout the hard times and the good times.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 7, 2011)

Arveduin's handy-dandy level and expendables tracker.

[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 skill point
2nd lvl: +1 skill point[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
*Current wealth:*
GP: 23
SP: 3
CP: 5
PP:
Gems:
[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Spells]
Level 0 (4)
Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1 (2+1)
Domain: Endure Elements
Comprehend Languages, Command
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level 2 ]
Class: Cleric

HP: +1d8 [1] + 2 (CON)
BAB: +1
CMB: +1 
CMD: +1 
Fort: +1 Will: +1 

Skill Points: +5 = +2 (Class) + 1 (INT) + 1 (Human) + 1 (FC)
Max Ranks: 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 10, 2011)

[sblock=Sigrum Grudgebearer]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Dwarf
*Class:* Paladin
*Level:* 2
*Experience:* 0
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, and Terran
*Deity:* Moradin[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 16
*DEX:* 12
*CON:* 16
*INT:* 13
*WIS:* 12
*CHA:* 12[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 17 = [2d10=11] + 6 (CON) + 2 (FC)
*AC:* 18 = 10 + 7 (MW Banded Mail) + 0 (None) + 1 (DEX), 
*AC Touch:* 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 17 = 10 + 7 (Banded Mail) + 0 (shield)
*INIT:* +1 = +1 (DEX)
*BAB:* +2 = +2 (Paladin)
*CMB:* +5 = +3 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
*CMD:* 16 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
*Fort:* +7 = +3 (Paladin) + 3 (CON) + 1 (Divine Grace)
*Reflex:* +2 = +0 (Paladin) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (Divine Grace)
*Will:* +5 = +3 (Paladin) + 1 (WIS) + 1 (Divine Grace)
*Speed:* 20'
*Damage Reduction:* 0
*Spell Resistance:* 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*Earth Breaker(melee):* +6/+5* = +2 (BAB) + 3 (STR)/DMG = 2d6+4/+7* (B), CRIT x3, Special: * = Power Attack
*Dagger(melee):* +5 = +2 (BAB) +3 (STR)/DMG = 1d4+3, CRIT 19-20,x2
*Dagger(ranged):* +3 = +2 (BAB) +1 (STR)/DMG = 1d4+3, CRIT 19-20,x2, 10'
*Light Crossbow(ranged):* +3 = +2 (BAB) +1 (DEX)/DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20,x2, 80'[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*Slow and* *Steady:* Dwarves have a base speed of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by encumberance.

*Darkvision:* Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60'.

*Defensive Training: *Dwarves get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant subtype.

*Greed: *Dwarve receive a +2 racial bonus on Appraise skill checks made to determine the price of nonmagical goods that contain precious metals and gemstones.

*Hatred: *Dwarves receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the orc and goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.

*Hardy:* Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on saving trows against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.

*Stability: *Dwarves receive a +4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver 
Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.

*Stonecunning: *Dwarves receive a +2 bonus on Perception checks to potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and hidden doors located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to notice such features whenever they pass within 10' of them, whether or not they are actively looking.

*Weapon Familiarity: *Dwarves are proficient with battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and any weapon with the word 'dwarven' in its name as a martial weapon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]

*Weapons and Armor Proficiency: *Paladins are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor, and with shields (except tower shields).

*Aura of Good *_(SU)_: The power of a paladin's aura of good (see the detect good spell) is equal to their paladin level.

*Detect Evil* _(SP)_: At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60' and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or indiviual within range.

*Smite Evil *_(SU)_: Once per day, a paladin can call out to the powers of good to aid them in their struggle against evil. As as swift action, the paladin chooses one target within sight to smite. If this target is evil, the paladin adds their Charisma bonus (if any) to their attack rolls and adds her paladin level to all damage rolls made against the target of their smite. If the target of smite evil is an outsider with the evil subtype, an evil-aligned dragon, or anundead creature, the bonus to the damage on the first successful attack increase to 2 points of damage per level the paladin possesses. regardless of the the target, smite evil attacks automatically bypass any DR the creature might possess.

In addition, while smite evil is in effect, the paladin gains a deflection bonus equal to their Charisma modifier (if any) to her AC against attacks made by the target of the smite. If the paladin targets a creature that is not evil, the smite is wasted with no effect.
The smite evil effect remains until the target of the smite is dead or the next time the paladins rests and regains their uses of this ability. At 4th level, and at every three levels thereafter, the paladin may smite evil one additional time per day, as indicated on table 3-11. to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.

*Divine Grace* _(SU)_: At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to their Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws.

*Lay On Hands*_ (SU)_: Beginning at 2nd level, a paladin can heal wounds (their own or those of others) by touch. Each day they can use this ability a number of times equal to 1/2 their paladin level plus their Charisma modifier. With one use of this ability, a paladin can heal 1d6 hit points of damage for every two paladin levels they possess. Using this ability is a standard action, unless the paladin targets itself, in which case it is a swift action. Despite the name of this ability, a paladin only needs one free hand to use this ability.

Alternatively, a paladin can use this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures, dealing 1d6 points of damage for every two levels the paladin possesses. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and dosn't provoke an attack of opportunity. Undead do not receive a saving throw against this damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats*
*1st lvl - Power Attack:* You can choose to take a -1 penalty on all melee attack rolls and combat manuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee damage rolls. This bonus damage is increased by half (+50%) if you are making an attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed weapon using two hands, or a primary natural weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your Strength modifier on damage rolls. This bonus to damage is halved (-50%) if you are making an attack with an off-hand weapon or secondary natural weapon. When your base attack bonus reaches +4, and every 4 points thereafter, the penalty increase by -1 and the bonus to damage increases by +2. You must choose to use this feat before making an attack roll, and its effects last until your next turn. The bonus damage does not apply to touch attacks or effects that do not deal hit point damage.

*Traits:*
A) *Tunnel Fighter: *Caves and tunnels are a second home to you. While underground, you receive a +2 trait bonus on initiative checks and a +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rollsfor critical hits (this damage is multiplied on a critical hit).

B) *Killer: *You made your first kill at a very young age and found the task of war or murder to you liking. You either take a particular pride in a well-placed blow, or find a vile pleasure in such a strike as you twist the blade to maximaize the pain. You deal additional damage equal to your weapon's critical modifier when you score a successful critical hit with a weapon; this additional damage is added to the final total, and is not multiplied by the critical hit multiple itself. This extra damage is a trait bonus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
*Skill Ranks: *06 = [2 (Paladin) + 1 (INT)] x 2 (LVL) + 00 (Favored Class)
*Max Ranks: *2
*ACP: *-5

*Skills:*
() = class skills

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [DEX] -5 [ACP]
Appraise +1/+3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +0 [INT] +2 [Greedy*]
Bluff +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [CHA]
Climb -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +3 [STR] -5 [ACP]
()Craft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [INT]
()Diplomacy +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [CHA]
Disguise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [CHA]
Escape Artist -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [DEX] -5 [ACP]
Fly -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [DEX] -5 [ACP]
()^Handle Animal +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [CHA] 
()Heal +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [CS] +1 [WIS]
Intimidate +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [CHA]
()Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [INT]
()Knowledge (Religion) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [CS] +1 [INT]
Perception +1/+3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [WIS] +2 [Stonecunning*]
Perform +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [CHA]
()Profession +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [WIS]
()Ride -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [DEX] -5 [ACP]
()Sense Motive +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [CS] +1 [WIS]
()Spellcraft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [INT]
Stealth -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [DEX] -5 [ACP]
Survival +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +1 [WIS]
Swim -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CS] +3 [STR] -5 [ACP]
* See Racial Traits[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U][B]Equipment                    Cost  Weight[/B][/U]
MWK Earth Breaker 340gp 14lbs.
MWK Banded Mail 400gp 35lbs.
MWK Backpack 50gp 4lbs.
Dagger 2gp 1lbs.
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs.
Light Crossbow 35gp 4lbs.
-Bolts (20) 2gp 2lbs.
Trail Rations (3) 15sp 3lbs.
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (3) 150gp 1lbs.
```
*Treasure:* 19gp, 5sp, 0cp Gems:
*Total weight carried:* 68lbs.
*Maximum weight possible:* 230lbs.[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 61
*Height:* 4'4"
*Weight:* 178
*Hair Color:* Brown
*Eye Color:* Green
*Skin Color:* Light
*Apperance:* Sigrum is very clean for a dwarf, mostly due to his station as a paladin, keeping both his long hair and beard trimmed. His green eyes burn with an intensity that can easily be seen through his visor. He keeps his armor and weapons clean and inspects them daily to insure they are in working condition.

*Deamenaor:* Sigrum usually has a cheerful outlook dispite the hardships he has suffered at the hands of an unknown evil. He's quick to help others and destroy evil.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Sigrum was with his clan exploring Diamond Lake when they were attacked by the evil that still lurks there. He was the only survivor of his family and assumed the name Grudgebearer, vowing revenge on the evil beneath Diamond Lake. 
Sigrum spent several hours in Moradin's temples asking for the means to destroy the evil that killed his family. Moradin showed him the way by placing the path of the paladin in front of him, a title few dwarves have assumed.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 10, 2011)

[sblock=Level 2]
Class: Paladin
HP: +1d10 [1] + 3 (Con) + 1 (FC) (So my first roll with this dice roller is a 1...not good.)
BAB: +1
CMB: +1
CMD: +1
Fort: +1 Will: +1

Skill Points: +3 = +2 (Class) + 1 (Int)
Max Ranks: 2[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 23, 2011)

*Thrkk Bncrshr*

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Thrkk Bncrshr]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Barbarian
Level: 2
Experience: 1370
Hero Points: 
Alignment: CG
Languages: Common, Orc
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 (+2 racial)
DEX: 16
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 10
CHA: 10[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 21 = [2d12 + 4] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 16 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 3 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor)  *Uncanny dodge: cannot be caught flat footed
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +2 = +2 (Brb)
CMB: +6 = +4 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (stat)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (stat)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
*+2 racial bonus on saving throws against disease, ingested poisons, and becoming nauseated or sickened (Plagueborn)
*+2 Will when raging

[sblock=Rage
HP: 25 = [2d12 + 8] + 0 (favored class bonus)
CMB: +8 = +6 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 21 = 10 + 6 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (stat)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (stat)
Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat) + 2 (rage)
*+2 racial bonus on saving throws against disease, ingested poisons, and becoming nauseated or sickened (Plagueborn)[/sblock]

Speed: 40ft  (30 [race] + 10 [brb])
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Spiked Chain(melee): +6 = +2 (BAB) + 4 (STR)   DMG = 2d4+6(P), CRIT x2
Dagger(melee)      +5 = +2 (BAB) + 4 (STR)   DMG = 1d4+4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(ranged)     +5 = +2 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)   DMG = 1d4+4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2

Rage:
Spiked Chain(melee): +6 = +2 (BAB) + 6 (STR)   DMG = 2d4+9(P), CRIT x2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]

*+2 to One Ability Score*: Half-orc characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium*: Half-orcs are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed*: Half-orcs have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Darkvision*: Half-orcs can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
*Intimidating*:See Plague born Trait 
*Orc Blood*: Half-orcs count as both humans and orcs for any effect related to race.
*Orc Ferocity*: Once per day, when a half-orc is brought below 0 hit points but not killed, he can fight on for one more round as if disabled. At the end of his next turn, unless brought to above 0 hit points, he immediately falls unconscious and begins dying.
*Weapon Familiarity*: See Chain Fighter Trait
*Languages*: Half-orcs begin play speaking Common and Orc. Half-orcs with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Abyssal, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, and Goblin.

a) Chainfighter: proficient with flails and heavy flails, and treat dire flails and spiked chains as martial weapons
b) Plagueborn: +2 racial bonus on saving throws against disease, ingested poisons, and becoming nauseated or sickened
... [/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: A barbarian is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Fast Movement (Ex)*:  A barbarian's land speed is faster than the norm for her race by +10  feet. This benefit applies only when she is wearing no armor, light  armor, or medium armor, and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus  before modifying the barbarian's speed because of any load carried or  armor worn. This bonus stacks with any other bonuses to the barbarian's  land speed.

*Rage (Ex)*:  Rounds/day  8 = 4 + 2 (Con) + 2 (Favored Class)

A barbarian can call upon inner reserves of strength and ferocity,  granting her additional combat prowess. Starting at 1st level, a  barbarian can rage for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + her Constitution modifier. At each level after 1st, she can rage for 2 additional rounds. Temporary increases to Constitution, such as those gained from rage and spells like _bear's endurance,_  do not increase the total number of rounds that a barbarian can rage  per day. A barbarian can enter rage as a free action. The total number  of rounds of rage per day is renewed after resting for 8 hours, although  these hours do not need to be consecutive.
 While in rage, a barbarian gains a +4 morale bonus to her Strength and Constitution, as well as a +2 morale bonus on Will saves. In addition, she takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase to Constitution grants the barbarian 2 hit points per Hit Dice, but these disappear when the rage ends and are not lost first like temporary hit points. While in rage, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration.
A barbarian can end her rage as a free action and is fatigued  after rage for a number of rounds equal to 2 times the number of rounds  spent in the rage. A barbarian cannot enter a new rage while fatigued or exhausted but can otherwise enter rage multiple times during a single encounter or combat. If a barbarian falls unconscious, her rage immediately ends, placing her in peril of death.

*Rage Powers (Ex)*: 
_Knockback_ _(Ex)_: Once per round, the barbarian can make a bull rush attempt against one target in place of a melee attack. If successful, the target takes damage equal to the barbarian's Strength   modifier and is moved back as normal. The barbarian does not need to   move with the target if successful. This does not provoke an attack of opportunity.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*:   At 2nd level, a barbarian gains the ability to react to danger before   her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, even if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A barbarian with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action against her.[/sblock]



[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Power Attack
3rd lvl -

Traits:
a) Chain Fighter: proficient with flails and heavy flails, and treat dire flails and spiked chains as martial weapons
b) Plague Born: +2 racial bonus on saving throws against disease, ingested poisons, and becoming nauseated or sickened[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 8
Max Ranks: 2
ACP:

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [DEX]  -1 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] 
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CHA] 
Climb +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [STR] -1 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CHA] 
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CHA] 
Escape Artist +2 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] -1 [ACP]
Fly +2 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX]-1 [ACP]
Handle Animal +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [CHA]  
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS]
Intimidate +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [CHA]
Knowledge (Nature) +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] 
Perception +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] 
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [CHA]
Ride +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [DEX] -1 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [WIS]
Stealth +2 = +0 [ranks] +3 [DEX] +0 [misc] -1 [ACP]
Survival +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] 
Swim +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [STR] -1 [ACP]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
  Explorer's Outfit           --     --          

  Backpack                    2g     2 lb             
    Bedroll                   1s     5 lb        
    Flint & Steel             1g     --            
    Hemp Rope (50ft)          1g     10 lb                
    Waterskin                 1g     4 lb               
  Belt Pouch                  1g     .5 lb          

  Studded Leather             25g    20 lb           

  Dagger                      2g     1 lb              
  Spiked Chain                25g    10 lb
```
Treasure: 11gp, 9sp, 0cp Gems:
Total weight carried:  48.5
Maximum weight possible: [/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Male
Age:  24
Height:  7'
Weight:  225
Hair Color:  Black (bald but with scraggly beard)
Eye Color:  Gray
Skin Color: Gray
Appearance:  Tall and well muscled, Thrkk is about as ugly as they come with the apelike visage, tusks and ears of his paternal kin.  Every visible inch of his skin is marred by scars, brands, and tattoos, many are obviously deliberate and somewhat artful features showing exploits and tribal ritual, most however are from the heat of battle, or leftovers from the captivity of his early life.  The most visibly jarring of his scars though is atop his head, where three massive crags join together showing hasty stitching and what evidently was a far from natural healing.
Demeanor:[/sblock] 

[sblock=Background]Thrkk is a strange balance of 4 separate individuals.  Thrikk began life in an Orc camp, enslaved to his father.  He was an abnormally smart Half-orc owing largely to his genius level mother, who had insinuated herself into the camp as something just slightly higher than a slave in a healer's role.  Thrikk eventually escaped his captivity and returned to free his mother and slave bretheren, and went on to become a very accomplished adventurer.

More recently he returned from his adventuring days to where the majority of the former slave survivors whom he considered his only family had settled not far from the place of their former enslavement.  He was just settled in when the area was massacred by an invading horde.  In a terrible battle, Thrikk was leading the defense and nearly carrying the whole battle on his shoulders when he sustained a massive blow to his head.  Rather than falling dead or unconscious, the half orc flew into a truely terrible rage, rampaging through the hordes and shaking the morale of the invaders such that what few escaped his wrath fled with all speed.  When his family found him, we was beating the corpse of a fallen foe into a liquid state.  After a quickly administered healing spell, which barely managed to close his most terrible of wounds, he collapsed out of his rage and fell into a deathlike coma, from which eventually, three individuals rose.

Thrkk remembers much of his former life, but to him it is more a dream or the second hand experiences of a brother.  Thrkk refers to his former self as "the dream man"  His personality and intellect have fallen to that of a small child.  In his former life, Thrikk struggled on a day to day basis with the duality of his heritage, the higher aspirations of his human half and the baser instincts of his orc half.  Today, these two influences have separated into two distinct personalities, or two halves of his conscience much like the proverbial angle and devil on the shoulder.  Thrkk believes that his right hand is an entity named Bffl (pronounced Biffle) the personification of his human side (the angel) and his left hand is an entity named Tff (pronounced toff) the personification of his orc side (the devil)  To date, Thrkk believes that only he and small children can hear Bffl and Tff, though in reality he makes the voices as they talk (Bffl is a high pitched girly voice while Tff is a low throaty voice), but basically it all means that he repeats himself whenever he makes a decision.  Bffl and Tff argue almost about every point, and are nearly ever present except within the barbarian rage when all three combine into a shadow of the former Thrikk.

Of the three, only Bffl is semi-literate, remembering only consonants when it comes to reading and writing.  Bffl believes that vowels are deliberate distractions created by Tff to throw him off, which is why when he writes or spells their names there are no vowels, and he frequently misinterprets writing because he has to supply his own sounds for vowels, particularly with words that have similar consonants but different vowels.

What little there was of Thrikk's immediate family did not survive the Horde.  It is probably because of this primarily that Thrkk is somewhat amnesiac when it comes to the memories and life of Thrikk.  However, several of the families involved in the settlement did somewhat a little better in the aftermath.  Up to now, Thrkk has been searching for a somewhat more adoptive cousin of his named Koff, whose family in the settlement have survived but the scars of the aftermath have left them struggling hard to survive, and need him to return and help out.  Thrkk is not exactly considered an asset at this point and has the wanderlust anyway so he is taking his abilities elsewhere.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Notes]In his dream memories, Thrkk remembers that The Dream Man had a Mithral Breastplate, and he thinks it would be really cool if he could somehow obtain a match, or recover the one that The Dream Man lost in the commotion of the Horde attack.  It is unclear whether The Dream Man was wearing the breastplate at the time of his injury and tore it from his body in his rampage, or if it was looted in the surprise before the counterattack as those who were fighting with him are all either dead or suffer similar memory lapses.

Thrikk was a very well spoken person, taught by his mother, he was knowledgeable and even a cleric of Mielikki.  That diction holds true even in his incapacitated state.

I was going to buy a Heavy Flail as well, but don't have the funds.  I went with the spiked chain as it is supposed to be the actual chain once used to hold him as a slave, plus i figured the exotic weapon would be harder to find. 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=L2]L2 class:  Barbarian
HP: 1d12=5
Rage power: Knockback

Favored Class:  +1 round/day rage
[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Alterius Bowsinger]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Game Info]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Race:* Elf[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Class:* Bard[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Level:* 1[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Alignment:* Neutral Good[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Languages:* Common and Elven[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Deity:* Corellon Larethian[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Abilities][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*STR:* 14 (5 PB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*DEX:* 17 (7 PB, +2 Racial)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CON:* 12 (5 PB, -2 Racial)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*INT:* 12 (+2 Racial)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*WIS:* 11 (1 PB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CHA:* 15 (7 PB)[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Combat][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*HP:* 10 = [1d8=8] + 1 (CON) + 1 (Bard)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (Leather) + 3 (DEX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (Leather)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*INIT:* +5 = +3 (DEX) + 2 (Warrior of Old)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Bard)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CMB:* +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CMD:* 15 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Fort:* +1 = +0 (Bard) + 1 (CON)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Reflex:* +5 = +2 (Bard) + 3 (DEX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Will:* +2 = +2 (Bard) + 0 (WILL)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Speed:* 30'[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Damage Reduction:* None[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spell Resistance:* None[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spell Failure:* N/A[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Weapon Stats][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Dagger(melee):* +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2(S or P), CRIT 19-20x2, Special: none[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 20x3, Range: 60',[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ammunition: 40 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Racial Traits][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Racial Bonuses:* +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Constitution[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows, longswords, rapiers, and shortbows, and treat any weapon with the word 'elven' in its name as a martial weapon.[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Class Features][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shield (except tower shields). A bard can cast spells while wearing light armor and use a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells and can cast those spells without preparation. To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The DC for a saving throw against a bard's spell is 10 + spell level + the bard's Charisma modifier.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Bardic Performance: *A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Starting a bardic performance is a standad action, but can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be interrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A abrd cannot have more than one bardic performance active at one time.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Cantrips:* Bards learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells. These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Feats & Traits][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Feats:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*1st lvl-* *Point Blank Shot:* +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Traits:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*A)* *Warrior of Old (Racial):* +2 on initiative checks.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*B)* *Highlander(Regional):* +1 on Stealth skill checks and a +2 in hilly or rocky areas.[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Skills][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skill Ranks:* 7 = [6 (Bard) + 1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Max Ranks:* 1 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*ACP:* -0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Skills:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]* = class skill[/FONT]

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+1  = Appraise*              +1   +0  +0  +0     INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+2  = Climb*                 +2   +0  +0  +0  -0 STR
+1  = Craft:_____*           +1   +0  +0  +0     INT
+2  = Diplomacy*             +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+3  = Fly*                   +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+0  = Heal*                  +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+6  = Know:Arcana*           +1   +1  +3  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Engineering*      +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Geography*        +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+6  = Know:History*          +1   +1  +3  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Local*            +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Nature*           +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Nobility*         +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Planes*           +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Religion*         +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+1  = Linguistics*           +1   +0  +0  +0     INT
+6  = Perception*            +0   +1  +3  +2<    WIS
+6  = Perform: Oratory*      +2   +1  +3  +0     CHA
+6  = Perform: Dance*        +2   +1  +3  +0     CHA
+0  = Profession:_____*      +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+3  = Ride*                  +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+0  = Sense Motive*          +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+3  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+5  = Spellcraft*            +1   +1  +3  +2>    INT
+8  = Stealth*               +3   +1  +3  +1^ -0 DEX
+0  = Survival*              +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+2  = Swim*                  +2   +0  +0  +0  -0 STR
+2  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
[FONT=Verdana]< = Keen Senses[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]> = Elven Magic[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]^ = Highlander - +2 in rocky or hilly areas[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Spellcasting][/FONT]

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New][B]0 Level[/B]             [B]1st Level 1/per day[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Detect Magic      * Grease[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Light             * Sleep[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Prestidigitation  * Silent Image[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Read Magic[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Equipment][/FONT]

```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              2     gp      6   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (3/3)           1.5   gp      3   lbs.
-Rope, hemp (50')        1     gp     10   lbs.
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
                 Totals: 56.09 gp     50.5 lbs.
```
 

[FONT=Courier New, monospace][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Treasure: 3 gp,9 sp,1 cp Gems:*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Carrying Capacity:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Light:* 58 or less[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Medium:* 59 - 116[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Heavy:* 117 - 175[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Details][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Size:* Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Gender:* Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Age:* 124[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Height:* 5'11”[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weight:* 187[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Hair Color:* Blonde[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Eye Color:* Blue[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skin Color:* Lightly Tanned[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Appearance:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Demeanor:* [/sblock] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Background]... [/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Level Ups][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Level 2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Class:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*BAB:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Fort:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Ref:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Will:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Feat:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Class Features:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*HP:* +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skill Ranks:* +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skills:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Favored Class Bonus:* [/sblock] [/sblock][/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

Place Holder #2


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

Double post. Sorry...site is acting funny for me.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 21, 2012)

I've decided on going Paladin of St. Cuthbert, still not sure if human or halforc.

Anyway here my roll for starting wealth.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2012)

*Character Sheet:*

[sblock=Haakon Ravensblight]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Barbarian
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Giant
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 (10 pts)
DEX: 14 (5 pts)
CON: 14 (5 pts)
INT: 12 (2 pts)
WIS: 14 (5 pts)
CHA: 8 (-2 pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 15 = [1d12 + 2 Con + 1 (favored class bonus)]
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC Raging: 14 = 10 + 4 (Armor) + 0 (shield) +2 (Dex) -2 (Rage)
INIT: +4 = +2 (DEX) + 2 (Misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Barbarian)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (WIS)
Speed: 40 ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Greatsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) / DMG = 2d6+6(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Greatsword (Power Attack): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) -1 (PA) / DMG = 2d6+9(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Greatsword (Rage): +7 = +1 (BAB) + 6 (STR) / DMG = 2d6+9(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Greatsword (Rage and Power Attack): +6 = +1 (BAB) + 6 (STR) -1 (PA) / DMG = 2d6+12(S), CRIT 19-20x2

Shortbow(Ranged: 60ft): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 DEX / DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT x3; 20 arrows
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]


*+2 to One Ability Score*: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium:* Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Bonus Feat:* Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Heart of the Wilderness:* Humans raised in the wild learn the hard way that only the strong survive. They gain a bonus equal to half their character level on Survival checks. They also gain a +5 bonus on Constitution checks to stabilize when dying and add half their character level to their Constitution score when determining the negative hit point total necessary to kill them. This racial trait replaces the skilled racial trait.
* Languages*: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).


[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Fast Movement +10 ft
Rage 6 rounds/day +4 STR, +4 CON, +2 Will Saves, +2 Temp HP, -2 AC
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Power Attack: -1 to hit, +3 damage
Human Bonus 1st lvl - Furious Focus or Cleave (not sure still)

Traits:
a) Highlander: +1 to Stealth and Stealth is a class skill
b) Reactionary: +2 to Initiative
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 5 = 4 Class +1 Int
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: 

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +3 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -3 [ACP]
Appraise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Craft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Disguise -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Fly +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Handle Animal -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Knowledge (Arcana) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +1 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Survival +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [WIS] +1/2 [misc]
Swim +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                                         Cost  Weight
Greatsword                                50 gp   8 lbs
Shortbow                                  30 gp    2 lbs
20 arrows                                   1 gp    3 lbs                 
Hide armor                                 15 gp  25 lbs
Backpack                                    2 gp   2 lbs
Explorer's outfit                           Free    8 lbs
Flint and steel                              1 gp   - lbs
Winter blanket                              5 sp   3 lbs
```
 
Treasure: 0gp, 05sp, 00cp Gems: none

Carrying Capacity: Total weight carried: 77 lb (light)
light load: 0-116lbs
medium load: 117-233lbs
heavy load: 234-350lbs [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6"4
Weight: 220
Hair Color: Blond
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Fair
Apperance: Haakon is a tall, muscular warrior. His long blond hair in a braid, beard and fair skin mark him as a barbarian from the northern reaches. Haakon has a brooding appearance but is often quick with a jest or a laugh, at least among friends. His height, broad shoulder, muscular arms and the large sword his carries are as off putting as his uncouth and uncivilized behavior.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background] Haakon comes from the northern barbarian lands. Many of his tribesman grew up near the ocean, going on ocean going raids. Haakon grew up farther inland, among the hills where his family farmed and kept sheep. While Haakon did not learn the ways of the axe and ship, he did not fail to learn the sword. Away from the ocean, in the cold biting hills, roam evil creatures. Orcs, bugbears and trolls infest those hills. Haakon learned early on to defend his land and herds with his father and brothers. Sword and bow, ambushes and ferocity, blood and rage: these were the things Haakon was raised on. Until the day his farm was overrun by a horde of trolls and his entire family was slaughtered and the farm burned while he was out on a distant moor rounding up stray sheep. Heartbroken, Haakon joined up with the next ship heading out. He went aviking for a season but found little comfort in it. On his last trip, he went ashore and just kept walking, not returning to the ship. he has been wandering the southlands since then.  [/sblock] [/sblock]

Starting wealth=100 gp


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2012)

Ubiquitous level up area


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 22, 2012)

double post ...


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Character Sheet:* 

[sblock=Torgak]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half Orc
Class: Paladin
Level: 2
Experience: 0
Hero Points: 2
Alignment: LG 
Languages: Common, Orc
Deity: St. Cuthbert[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 17 (7 points +2 racial)
DEX: 10
CON: 14 (5 points)
INT: 11 (1 point)
WIS: 12 (2 points)
CHA: 16 (10 points)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 26 = [2d10 + 4] + 2 (favored class bonus)
AC: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX)
BAB: +2 = +2 (Paladin)
CMB: +5 = +3 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 0 (DEX) +2 (BAB)
Fort: +9 = +3 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck) +3 (Cha)
Reflex: +4 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat) +1 (luck) +3 (Cha)
Will: +8 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck) +3 (Cha)
Speed: 30/20
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]

Flail, Heavy (melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 3 (STR) / DMG = 1d10+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger (melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 3 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]


*+2 to One Ability Score*: Half-orc characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature (went into Str).
*Medium*: Half-orcs are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed*: Half-orcs have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Darkvision*: Half-orcs can see in the dark up to 60 feet
*Intimidating*: Half-orcs receive a +2 racial bonus on Intimidate skill checks due to their fearsome nature.
*Orc Blood*: Half-orcs count as both humans and orcs for any effect related to race.
*Sacred Tattoo*: Tattoos, piercings, and ritual scarification are  sacred markings to many Half-orcs. Half-orcs with this racial trait gain  a +1 luck bonus on all saving throws. This racial trait replaces the *orc ferocity* racial trait.
*Weapon Familiarity*: Half-orcs are proficient with greataxes and falchions and treat any weapon with the word “orc” in its name as a martial weapon.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]


*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: Paladins are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
 

*Aura of Good (Ex)*
 The power of a paladin's aura of good (see the _detect good_ spell) is equal to her paladin level.


*Detect Evil (Sp)*
 
 At will, a paladin can use detect evil,  as the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single  item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning  the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While  focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil  in any other object or individual within range.



*Smite Evil (Su)*
 
 Once per day, a paladin can call out to the powers of good to aid her  in her struggle against evil. As a swift action, the paladin chooses  one target within sight to smite. If this target is evil, the paladin  adds her Cha  bonus (if any) to her attack rolls and adds her paladin level to all  damage rolls made against the target of her smite. If the target of  smite evil is an outsider with the evil subtype, an evil-aligned dragon,  or an undead creature, the bonus to damage on the first successful  attack increases to 2 points of damage per level the paladin possesses.  Regardless of the target, smite evil attacks automatically bypass any DR the creature might possess.
 In addition, while smite evil is in effect, the paladin gains a deflection bonus equal to her Charisma modifier (if any) to her AC  against attacks made by the target of the smite. If the paladin targets  a creature that is not evil, the smite is wasted with no effect.
 The smite evil effect remains until the target of the smite is dead  or the next time the paladin rests and regains her uses of this ability.  At 4th level, and at every three levels thereafter, the paladin may  smite evil one additional time per day, as indicated on Table: Paladin,  to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.

*Divine Grace (Su)*

 At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all Saving Throws.

*Lay on Hands (Su)*

Beginning at 2nd level, a paladin can heal wounds (her own or those of others) by touch. Each day she can use this ability a number of times equal to 1/2 her paladin level plus her Charisma modifier. With one use of this ability, a paladin can heal 1d6 hit points of damage for every two paladin levels she possesses. Using this ability is a standard action, unless the paladin targets herself, in which case it is a swift action. Despite the name of this ability, a paladin only needs one free hand to use this ability.

Alternatively, a paladin can use this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures, dealing 1d6 points of damage for every two levels the paladin possesses. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity. Undead do not receive a saving throw against this damage.


[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Power Attack
3rd lvl -

Traits:
a) Anatomist -You know where  to aim your blows to strike vital organs and you gain a +1 trait bonus  on all rolls made to confirm  critical hits.
b) Bully - You gain a +1 trait bonus on Intimidate checks, and Intimidate is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 4
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -4

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = -1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [STR] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Disguise +0 = +3 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Fly -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Handle Animal +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +11 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +3 [misc] 
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Sense Motive +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Spellcraft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Survival +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [STR] +0 [misc] -4 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] -4 [misc] [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
 
Dagger                          2          1
Flail, Heavy                   15        10
Scale Mail                     50        30
Backpack                       2          2
Bedroll                           1 (SP)   5
Holy symbol, Silver         25          1
Waterskin                       1          4
Potion of CLW
------------------------------------
                                   94,1      ~54,26 (says HeroLab)
```
Treasure: 5 gp, 9 sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried: ~54,26 (says HeroLab)    
Maximum weight possible: 260 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: m
Gender: male
Age: 18
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 221 lbs
Hair Color: black
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: yellowish
Apperance: Tall and well muscled with a stern and intimidating gaze, Torgak looks like the typical Half Orc. Only St. Cuthbert's holy symbol let him stand out from all the other well armed Half Orcs. Under his scale mail one can spot large tattoos. They seem to be holy symbols and runes of St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel mixed with some orcish tribals.

Deamenaor: Torgak has an aura of calmness and readyness around him. It seems he is constantly scanning his surroundings ready to spring into action. In social situations he is very calm and serious, even a bit stiff and formal. If somebody disagrees with him on moral matters - especially matters concerning law and order - he tends to stop arguing and stares the person down.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]  Born from a traditional orcish raid on a human village, Torgak was scorned by his mother’s family. When he could not stand the hatred in the village and especially from his mother’s husband any longer, he ran away and ended up living on the streets of the Free City. His career as a pickpocket end early when a priest of St. Cuthbert caught Torgak during one of his first attempts of thievery. Recognizing that the young half orc tried to steal out of hunger and desperation the priest took him to a small temple of St. Cuthbert in the Cairn Hills. There Torgak received training in the teachings of St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel. Being not very interested in keeping up law and order and punishing transgressors, Torgak found his own way to serve the temples patron when he received his call to become a paladin. Accepting the gift given to him by the God of Retribution took him not very long after the priests explained him that he was chosen to do something special. He became a stern and silent follower of his god, inspiring fear in the hearts of those that do not obeyed the law, making good use of his orcish heritage. When he finished his training in the temple the High Priest sent him to Blackwall Keep to support the local militia in keeping Diamond Lake safe and to further hone his martial and spiritual skills … 
   [/sblock] [/sblock]

I will fill in the rest later.

Done, hope everything fits.

Level2 is up.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 23, 2012)

Level up post.

[sblock=Level 2]
Class: Paladin

HPs: +13= 1d10 +2 (Con) +1 (FC)
BaB +1
Fort +4 = +1 (Base) +3 (Cha)
Ref +3 = +3 (Cha)
Will +3 = +3 (Cha)

Skills:
Intimidate +1
Diplomacy +1

+1 Heropoint

Divine Grace & Lay on Hands


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

*Character Sheet: Ezekiel "Zeke"*

[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (Pelor)
Level: 2
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common
Deity: Pelor[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 +2 (05pts) 
DEX: 10 -- (00pts)
CON: 14 +2 (05pts)
INT: 10 -- (00pts)
WIS: 18 +4 (10pts) (includes racial bonus)
CHA: 14 +2 (05pts)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 20 = [2d8+4=20] +0 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (class/es)
CMB: +3 = +3 (STR) +0 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = +2 (CMB) + 0 (Dex) + 10
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (Con) 
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Dex) 
Will: +7 = +3 [base] + 4 [Wis] 
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Weapon(morningstar): +3 = +1(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8+2 p or b 20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +1 = +1(BAB) +0 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8 p 19-20/x2[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability    score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
 Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high    Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret    languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
Spells
Orisons
Channel Energy (Positive) 1d6+4
Domains (Sun, Good)

_Touch of Good (Sp):_ You can touch a creature as a standard action, granting a sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

_Sun’s Touch (Su): _You can smite an undead creature
as a melee touch attack, dealing 1d8 points of
positive energy damage +1 for every two caster
levels you possess. This touch has no effect on
living creatures.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
Extend Spell (Level 1)
Extra Turning (Human Bonus)
Prof. with all simple weapons (cleric)
Light and Medium Armor Proficiency (cleric)
Shield Proficiency (except tower) (cleric)[/sblock]

[sblock=Traits]
Focused Mind: You gain a +2 trait bonus on concentration checks.
Sacred Conduit: Whenever you channel energy, you gain a +1 trait bonus to the save DC of your channeled energy.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (4): Stabilize, Guidance, Light x2
1 (2+1): Bless x2, Protection from Evil (D)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 8
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -6
Skills:

Skill List:
Acrobatics -4= +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Fly -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Handle Animal +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Sense Motive +9 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Spellcraft +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0[DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Survival +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4[WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +2 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +2 [CHA] +0 [misc]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
(starting 150gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                            8
Morningstar                      8                            6
Crossbow, light                 35                            4
Bolts, crossbow (20)             2                            2
Dagger                           2                            1
Shield, heavy wooden             7                           10
Scale Mail                      50                           30
Holy Symbol, Wooden              1                            0
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin (2)                  2                            8
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Spell Component Pouch            5                            2
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Sunrods (4)                    8                            4
- Small Mirror                  10                            0.5
133,12

Total Weight: 96 lbs      Money: 14gp 8sp 8cp

                    [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]        59    116    175   350   700
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male
Age: 21
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 175 lb
Hair Color: Blond
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: light tan
Appearance: Studious, close-cropped hair, piercing blue eyes
Demeanor: Calm.  Reserved.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Ezekiel, or Zeke, was born to a large, poor farming family on the outskirts of Diamond Lake. His parents were not the best of farmers, so it was a struggle to keep the brood fed and clothed, but they managed to do so. Life was difficult on the farm -- endless days of backbreaking labor in the summer, chilly nights in a drafty, poorly kept together farmhouse during the winter. 

Zeke grew up being somewhat of an outsider -- the boys in his schoolhouse from more well-to-do families teased him mercilessly about his clothing and lack of material possessions.

Through it all, Zeke was able to keep a level head, and a good natured disposition -- always will to help out anyone in need. He grew up with few in number, but close set of friends, who he kept in touch with all through childhood and even when he entered the church.

Now he is an acolyte in Pelor's church, helping out the priest with his ministry -- aiding the poor, writing the weekly sermons, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

A level up post, as all the cool kids seem to be doing it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 21, 2012)

An updated Alterius:

[sblock=Alterius Bowsinger]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Elf
*Class:* Bard
*Level:* 1
*Experience:* 0
*Hero Points:* 1
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Flan, Orc, Sylvan
*Deity:* Beory
*Favored Class:* Druid[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 11 (+0) - 1 p
*DEX:* 16 (+3) - 5 p
*CON:* 12 (+1) - 5 p
*INT:* 14 (+2) - 2 p
*WIS:* 15 (+2) - 7 p
*CHA:* 14 (+2) - 5 p[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 9 = [1d8 + 1] + 0 (favored class bonus)
*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield)
*INIT:* +3 = +3 (DEX)
*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Brd1)
*CMB:* +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
*CMD:* 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
*Fort:* +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
*Reflex:* +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
*Will:* +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
*Speed:* 30
*Damage Reduction:* -
*Spell Resistance:* -[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]*Dagger (melee):* +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat) / DMG = 1d4 (S/P), CRIT 19-20/x2

*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6 (P), CRIT 20/x3, Range: 60
*Ammunition:* 20 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1 to hit and damage within 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]    *Ability Score Racial Traits:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, and –2 Constitution.
*Size:* Elves are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Type:* Elves are Humanoids with the elf subtype.
*Base Speed:* Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Languages:* Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]    *Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.
*Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier.
    Like other spellcasters, a bard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: bard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.
    The bard’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A bard begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the bard’s choice. At each new bard level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Bard Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a bard knows is not affected by his Charisma score (See Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
    Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third bard level after that (8th, 11th, and so on), a bard can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the bard “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level bard spell the bard can cast. A bard may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.
    A bard need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.
*Bardic Performance:* A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.
    Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be disrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A bard cannot have more than one bardic performance in effect at one time.
    At 7th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a move action instead of a standard action. At 13th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a swift action.
    Each bardic performance has audible components, visual components, or both.
    If a bardic performance has audible components, the targets must be able to hear the bard for the performance to have any effect, and such performances are language dependent. A deaf bard has a 20% change to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with an audible component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components.
    If a bardic performance has a visual component, the targets must have line of sight to the bard for the performance to have any effect. A blind bard has a 50% chance to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with a visual component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Blind creatures are immune to bardic performances with visual components.
*Countersong (Su):* At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.
*Distraction (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the Distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the Distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the Distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.
*Fascinate (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The Distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.
    Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.
    Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.
*Inspire Courage (Su):* A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
*Cantrips (Sp):* Bard's learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Bard Spells Known under "Spells Known." These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
1st lvl- Point Blank Shot: +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.

*Traits:*
A) *Devotee of the Green (Faith):* You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (nature) checks, and one of these skills (Knowledge (geography)) is always a class skill for you.
B) *Dilettante Artist (Elf):* You gain a +1 trait bonus to one category of Perform checks (Sing) and a +1 trait bonus to Diplomacy checks. One of these skills (Diplomacy) is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]*Skill Ranks:* 8 = [6 (Brd) + 2 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)
*Max Ranks:* 1
*ACP:* -0

*Skill List:*
* = class skill
	
	



```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc   ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Appraise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+0  = Climb*                 +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+2  = Craft:_____*           +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+7  = Diplomacy*             +2   +1  +3  +1$      CHA
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+3  = Fly                    +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Heal                   +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Know:Arcana*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Engineering*      +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+4  = Know:Geography*        +2   +0  +0  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:History*          +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Local*            +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+8  = Know:Nature*           +2   +1  +3  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:Nobility*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Planes*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Religion*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+6  = Linguistics*           +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Perception*            +2   +1  +3  +2!      WIS
+3  = Perform: Sing*         +2   +0  +0  +1$      CHA
+6  = Perform: String Inst.* +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
+2  = Profession:_____*      +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+3  = Ride                   +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Sense Motive*          +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+7  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +1  +3  +0    -0 DEX
+6  = Spellcraft*            +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Spellcraft:Identify*   +2   +1  +3  +2!      INT
+3  = Stealth*               +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Survival               +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+0  = Swim                   +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+6  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
! Elf
@ Bard
# Devotee of the Green
$ Dilettante Artist
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]

```
0 Level             1st Level 1/per day
* Detect Magic      * Unseen Servant
* Light             * Silent Image
* Summon Instrument
* Read Magic
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              1     gp      3   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (1/1)            .5   gp      1   lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Lute, Common             5     gp      3   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.

                 Totals: 58.09 gp     38 lbs.
```
*Treasure:* 1 gp, 9 sp, 1 cp *Gems:*
*Carrying Capacity:*
*Light:* 38 or less
*Medium:* 39 - 76
*Heavy:* 77 - 115[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 124
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 187
*Hair Color:* Blonde
*Eye Color:* Green
*Skin Color:* Tawny
*Appearance:* Comely, handsome, and just a bit rugged
*Demeanor:* Polite, thoughtful, and spiritual[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Alterius was born in the elven kingdom of Celene where he spent most of his formative years. At the youthful age of 90 he began making regular trips to the City of Greyhawk with his father, who was an accomplished magician, when he went to purchase various magical crafting supplies. His father was a master craftsman of magical blades in the court of Celene and fashioned many a magical sword for the bladesingers of the Queen. On his trips to Greyhawk, Alterius would often poke about, visiting the Green Dragon Inn and listening to stories well into the night. He also became interested in archery and began to compete in amateur archery tournaments. In 576, he heard a majestic performance by a harp player named Thalon in the Green Dragon Inn. This player was a remarkable performer who belonged to an order known as the Fochlucan Lyrists. Alterius decided to follow the player as he traveled about the Flanaess for several years, apprenticing himself to the skilled bard and learning many stories and tales along the way. When war broke out in 583, he bade farewell to Thalon and made a very difficult journey back to Celene. There he remained for several years in the relative solitude of the elven kingdom, practicing upon his lute and learning about nature from the elven druids. Following the Treaty of Greyhawk, he decided to visit the Free City once again and eventually began traveling about on his own. He eventually settled down in the village of Diamond Lake where he earned his living as a singer and player of songs.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 21, 2012)

[sblock=Alterius Bowsinger Level 2]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Elf
*Class:* Bard/Rogue
*Level:* 1/1
*Experience:* 2,000
*Hero Points:* 2
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Elven, Flan, Orc, Sylvan
*Deity:* Beory
*Favored Class:* Druid[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 11 (+0) - 1 p
*DEX:* 16 (+3) - 5 p
*CON:* 12 (+1) - 5 p
*INT:* 14 (+2) - 2 p
*WIS:* 15 (+2) - 7 p
*CHA:* 14 (+2) - 5 p[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 18 = [2d8 + 2] + 0 (favored class bonus)
*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield)
*INIT:* +3 = +3 (DEX)
*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Brd1)
*CMB:* +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
*CMD:* 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
*Fort:* +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
*Reflex:* +7 = +2 (bard) +2 (rogue) + 3 (stat)
*Will:* +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
*Speed:* 30
*Damage Reduction:* -
*Spell Resistance:* -[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]*Dagger (melee):* +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat) / DMG = 1d4 (S/P), CRIT 19-20/x2

+1 Shortsword (melee):[/B] +1 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat) + 1 (magic) / DMG = 1d6+1 (P), CRIT 19-20/x2

*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6 (P), CRIT 20/x3, Range: 60
*Ammunition:* 20 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1 to hit and damage within 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]    *Ability Score Racial Traits:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, and –2 Constitution.
*Size:* Elves are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Type:* Elves are Humanoids with the elf subtype.
*Base Speed:* Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Languages:* Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]    *Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.
*Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier.
    Like other spellcasters, a bard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: bard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.
    The bard’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A bard begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the bard’s choice. At each new bard level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Bard Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a bard knows is not affected by his Charisma score (See Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
    Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third bard level after that (8th, 11th, and so on), a bard can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the bard “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level bard spell the bard can cast. A bard may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.
    A bard need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.
*Bardic Performance:* A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.
    Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be disrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A bard cannot have more than one bardic performance in effect at one time.
    At 7th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a move action instead of a standard action. At 13th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a swift action.
    Each bardic performance has audible components, visual components, or both.
    If a bardic performance has audible components, the targets must be able to hear the bard for the performance to have any effect, and such performances are language dependent. A deaf bard has a 20% change to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with an audible component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components.
    If a bardic performance has a visual component, the targets must have line of sight to the bard for the performance to have any effect. A blind bard has a 50% chance to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with a visual component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Blind creatures are immune to bardic performances with visual components.
*Countersong (Su):* At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.
*Distraction (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the Distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the Distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the Distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.
*Fascinate (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The Distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.
    Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.
    Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.
*Inspire Courage (Su):* A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
*Cantrips (Sp):* Bard's learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Bard Spells Known under "Spells Known." These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.
*Sneak Attack:* If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.
    The rogue's attack deals extra damage (called "precision damage") anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
    With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
    The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.
*Trapfinding:* A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
1st lvl- Point Blank Shot: +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.

*Traits:*
A) *Devotee of the Green (Faith):* You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (nature) checks, and one of these skills (Knowledge (geography)) is always a class skill for you.
B) *Dilettante Artist (Elf):* You gain a +1 trait bonus to one category of Perform checks (Sing) and a +1 trait bonus to Diplomacy checks. One of these skills (Diplomacy) is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]*Skill Ranks:* 8 = [6 (Brd) + 2 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)
*Max Ranks:* 1
*ACP:* -0

*Skill List:*
* = class skill
	
	



```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc     ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0      -0 DEX
+2  = Appraise*              +2   +0  +0  +0         INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0         CHA
+0  = Climb*                 +0   +0  +0  +0      -0 STR
+2  = Craft:_____*           +2   +0  +0  +0         INT
+8  = Diplomacy*             +2   +2  +3  +1$        CHA
+8  = Disable Device         +3   +2  +3  +0         DEX
+9  = Disable Device (Trap)  +3   +2  +3  +1%        DEX
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0         CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0      -0 DEX
+3  = Fly                    +3   +0  +0  +0      -0 DEX
+2  = Handle Animal          +2   +0  +0  +0         CHA
+2  = Heal                   +2   +0  +0  +0         WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0         CHA
+3  = Know:Arcana*           +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+3  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+3  = Know:Engineering*      +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+4  = Know:Geography*        +2   +0  +0  +1@+1#     INT
+3  = Know:History*          +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+3  = Know:Local*            +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+9  = Know:Nature*           +2   +2  +3  +1@+1#     INT
+3  = Know:Nobility*         +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+3  = Know:Planes*           +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+3  = Know:Religion*         +2   +0  +0  +1@        INT
+7  = Linguistics*           +2   +2  +3  +0         INT
+9  = Perception*            +2   +2  +3  +2!        WIS
+10 = Perception (Trap)      +2   +2  +3  +2!+1%     WIS
+3  = Perform: Sing*         +2   +0  +0  +1$        CHA
+7  = Perform: String Inst.* +2   +2  +3  +0         CHA
+2  = Profession:_____*      +2   +0  +0  +0         WIS
+3  = Ride                   +3   +0  +0  +0      -0 DEX
+2  = Sense Motive*          +2   +0  +0  +0         WIS
+8  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +2  +3  +0      -0 DEX
+6  = Spellcraft*            +2   +1  +3  +0         INT
+8  = Spellcraft:Identify*   +2   +1  +3  +2!        INT
+3  = Stealth*               +3   +0  +0  +0      -0 DEX
+2  = Survival               +2   +0  +0  +0         WIS
+0  = Swim                   +0   +0  +0  +0      -0 STR
+6  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +1  +3  +0         CHA
! Elf
@ Bard
# Devotee of the Green
$ Dilettante Artist
% Rogue
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]

```
0 Level             1st Level 1/per day
* Detect Magic      * Unseen Servant
* Light             * Silent Image
* Summon Instrument
* Read Magic
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              1     gp      3   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
+1 Shortsword         2000     gp      2   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (1/1)            .5   gp      1   lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Lute, Common             5     gp      3   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.

                 Totals: 58.09 gp     40 lbs.
```
*Treasure:* 1 gp, 9 sp, 1 cp *Gems:*
*Carrying Capacity:*
*Light:* 38 or less
*Medium:* 39 - 76
*Heavy:* 77 - 115[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 124
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 187
*Hair Color:* Blonde
*Eye Color:* Green
*Skin Color:* Tawny
*Appearance:* Comely, handsome, and just a bit rugged
*Demeanor:* Polite, thoughtful, and spiritual[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Alterius was born in the elven kingdom of Celene where he spent most of his formative years. At the youthful age of 90 he began making regular trips to the City of Greyhawk with his father, who was an accomplished magician, when he went to purchase various magical crafting supplies. His father was a master craftsman of magical blades in the court of Celene and fashioned many a magical sword for the bladesingers of the Queen. On his trips to Greyhawk, Alterius would often poke about, visiting the Green Dragon Inn and listening to stories well into the night. He also became interested in archery and began to compete in amateur archery tournaments. In 576, he heard a majestic performance by a harp player named Thalon in the Green Dragon Inn. This player was a remarkable performer who belonged to an order known as the Fochlucan Lyrists. Alterius decided to follow the player as he traveled about the Flanaess for several years, apprenticing himself to the skilled bard and learning many stories and tales along the way. When war broke out in 583, he bade farewell to Thalon and made a very difficult journey back to Celene. There he remained for several years in the relative solitude of the elven kingdom, practicing upon his lute and learning about nature from the elven druids. Following the Treaty of Greyhawk, he decided to visit the Free City once again and eventually began traveling about on his own. He eventually settled down in the village of Diamond Lake where he earned his living as a singer and player of songs.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------

